# VZW SIII pre-order



## mikecico

I'm thinking of pre-ordering an SIII on VZW to keep my unlimited data. However, the main reason for doing it now is so I can root it and use Wireless Tether for free.

Will it be possible to do this on the SIII? I know root has been achieved, but I'm wondering how difficult it will be to get the tethering going on it. On my DX that I currently have I had to flash a different ROM to get Wireless Tether to work properly, but I think the DX is notoriously difficult to mod.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PhantomGamers

once you have root you can just get opengarden WiFi Tethering app and you should be fine.

this works on my droid 2 at least, and droid 2 is practically the same phone as Droid X.
not positive this'll be the same for the s3 but i don't see why not.


----------



## smalltownbird

Verizon has announced that you will lose unlimited data when you upgrade to the sgs3...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro

smalltownbird said:


> Verizon has announced that you will lose unlimited data when you upgrade to the sgs3...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


False... If you preorder it before the 28th, you'll keep unlimited

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdubau55

smalltownbird said:


> Verizon has announced that you will lose unlimited data when you upgrade to the sgs3...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Ummm... No. Just pre-ordered today online and there was still the option to keep my unlimited data package for 29.99 a month.


----------



## PhantomGamers

Just wanted to say don't preorder it on the phone.
I preordered it on the phone last week and I called up this week to confirm and it looked like the guy never put it in the system.

Now I have to wait until the 26th when I get money and preorder it online.
I just hope I can keep my unlimited data plan at that point.

I do believe I should be fine up to the 28th though, as joemagistro pointed out.


----------



## joemagistro

PhantomGamers said:


> Just wanted to say don't preorder it on the phone.
> I preordered it on the phone last week and I called up this week to confirm and it looked like the guy never put it in the system.
> 
> Now I have to wait until the 26th when I get money and preorder it online.
> I just hope I can keep my unlimited data plan at that point.
> 
> I do believe I should be fine up to the 28th though, as joemagistro pointed out.


Interesting... I preordered it and they said they don't wack my card till it ships out... It's been a week and I wasn't charged yet.. Maybe you should take that into consideration and preorder it nowww!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## smalltownbird

Search google on the June 28th switch to shared data. Every article out there says that Verizon is deliberately shipping the sgs3 out in july because it will cause you to to lose unlimited. It doesn't show on your order now because the plans aren't out. When you go to activate you will be required to sign up for a new plan.


----------



## joemagistro

> Search google on the June 28th switch to shared data. Every article out there says that Verizon is deliberately shipping the sgs3 out in july because it will cause you to to lose unlimited. It doesn't show on your order now because the plans aren't out. When you go to activate you will be required to sign up for a new plan.


You sign up when you preorder it.. Not when you activate it... Don't believe what you hear because even 3 reps told me itll still be unlimited

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers

joemagistro said:


> Interesting... I preordered it and they said they don't wack my card till it ships out... It's been a week and I wasn't charged yet.. Maybe you should take that into consideration and preorder it nowww!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


You preordered it online or on the phone?


----------



## joemagistro

PhantomGamers said:


> You preordered it online or on the phone?


Phone

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro

Redflea said:


> Droid Life (not a bunch of dummies generally) have confirmed w/Verizon and via going through the purchase process that the SG3 is grandfathered as long as ordered during pre-order period.
> 
> http://www.droid-life.com/2012/06/06/pre-order-for-verizons-galaxy-s3-is-live-now-ships-by-july-6-or-9/
> 
> http://www.droid-life.com/2012/06/04/pre-order-the-galaxy-siii-from-verizon-and-you-keep-your-unlimited-data-plan/
> 
> [/font][/color]
> Verizon can make whatever exceptions they want, and clearly they have made an exception in the case of the SG3, to allow post-6/28 activation and keep unlimited data.


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers

joemagistro said:


> Phone
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


when i called to confirm and i heard the news, they wanted to do it again and they told me they take the money out right away.
odd.

anyone know if you order it online if they take the money out right away?

EDIT: also i would call them up and speak to someone else, make sure your order is in there.
i thought my phone was in the system the first time i ordered it on the phone too ;P


----------



## bigmook

Just ordered it I will let you know when the money comes out.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers

bigmook said:


> Just ordered it I will let you know when the money comes out.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


awesome, thanks. 
online i presume?

also to both of you guys: debit or credit?
i'm working off of a debit card, which might make the situation for me entirely different.


----------



## joemagistro

I used a debit card

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redflea

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/06/12/reminder-pre-order-the-samsung-galaxy-s3-on-verizon-and-keep-your-unlimited-data/

'nuff said. Documented, unlimited data does not get removed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Confirmed with VzW rep today that my pre order from last week will in fact keep me on unlimited data. She confirmed that my plan is not changing, but did also confirm that if I ordered it after the 28th I would lose my plan or would have to pay full retail to keep my plan. If you have an upgrade, you have about two weeks to use it and keep your unlimited data.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tfernandes113

I asked two VZW reps today (one online and another in store) and they both confirmed that you can keep the unlimited data plan as long as you pre-order by the 28th.


----------



## yoyoche

I just ordered mine tonight over the phone. Used a credit card and was told I would not be charged till shipment. Also that I would stay on my unlimited data plan.


----------



## PhantomGamers

yoyoche said:


> I just ordered mine tonight over the phone. Used a credit card and was told I would not be charged till shipment. Also that I would stay on my unlimited data plan.


I wonder why they lied to me then... bastards.
I'd still prefer to order it online, if anyone can share their experience with that it would be grand :3


----------



## hotelmrrsn

yoyoche said:


> I just ordered mine tonight over the phone. Used a credit card and was told I would not be charged till shipment. Also that I would stay on my unlimited data plan.


Used a cc for my pre order too and also will not be charged until the phone is shipped

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hotelmrrsn

PhantomGamers said:


> I wonder why they lied to me then... bastards.
> I'd still prefer to order it online, if anyone can share their experience with that it would be grand :3


Ordered mine online, quick and painless. Not much to tell really, entire process took about five mins.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PhantomGamers

Alright I preordered it online.

Waiting for email confirmation now.


----------



## Redflea

I don't know if it's a law, or required by of retailers by credit card companies, but I've never seen my card charged until product has shipped, and would always expect it work that way...otherwise a retailer is taking my money for a promise to send me something some time in the future. This would result in a lot of bad behavior by less scrupulous vendors, e.g., charging your card immediately and then having no particular hurry or interest in actually sending you the merchandise.


----------



## davidnc

Redflea said:


> I don't know if it's a law, or required by of retailers by credit card companies, but I've never seen my card charged until product has shipped, and would always expect it work that way...otherwise a retailer is taking my money for a promise to send me something some time in the future. This would result in a lot of bad behavior by less scrupulous vendors, e.g., charging your card immediately and then having no particular hurry or interest in actually sending you the merchandise.


It is technically legal,but not good business.Most companies only charge when they ship.However it is against Visa and Mastercard's regulations for a merchant to bill their cards before shipping.


----------



## RigWig

Does anyone know if I preorder at full retail price if I will still be locked in to unlimited? The reps I've talked to won't give me a clean answer.
Also, has anyone had any luck getting them to preorder it over the phone using an early upgrade? All of the reps I have talked to have told me that they would upgrade me now (not due until October) but that they couldn't place a pre order.


----------



## joemagistro

RigWig said:


> Does anyone know if I preorder at full retail price if I will still be locked in to unlimited? The reps I've talked to won't give me a clean answer.
> Also, has anyone had any luck getting them to preorder it over the phone using an early upgrade? All of the reps I have talked to have told me that they would upgrade me now (not due until October) but that they couldn't place a pre order.


If you buy anything at full retail, you will keep unlimited

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## hotelmrrsn

joemagistro said:


> If you buy anything at full retail, you will keep unlimited
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


Just keep in mind that if you're off contract (2 years has expired) they CAN technically change the TOS on you at any point, which could include taking away your 'unlimited'. Now they've said that they won't do this...but just playing devils advocate they legally COULD.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JeremytheIndian

I was going to wait and see what was over the horizon since my Fassy is puttering along fine w/ glitched AOKP but Verizon forced my hand with the shared data changes. Ordered mine today and I am stoked. After a upgrade discount and employer discount it only cost me $108


----------



## joemagistro

hotelmrrsn said:


> Just keep in mind that if you're off contract (2 years has expired) they CAN technically change the TOS on you at any point, which could include taking away your 'unlimited'. Now they've said that they won't do this...but just playing devils advocate they legally COULD.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk












What's LEGAL about false advertisement??? This says right here... Unlimited data= pay full upgrade price.... Im not saying you're wrong, but that's some bull right there..... If that's the case, when it happens, thank you verizon.. Hello sprint unlimited everything

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikecico

I just ordered the blue 32G SIII today. If they screw me, I'll return it. Then I'll look for the first opportunity to jump ship.

I'm getting tired of VZW nickel and diming the shit out of us. Upgrade fee, ending unlimited plans, killing new every 2, ending 1 year upgrades.

I figure the SIII should last me a while, then I can see what other carriers are offering. Most likely I'll be looking at AT&T. Plus by then I may have more smartphones in the family.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikecico

Also the rep at the store said we should keep the plan. Only after June 28 will you be forced to change plans.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hotelmrrsn

joemagistro said:


> What's LEGAL about false advertisement??? This says right here... Unlimited data= pay full upgrade price.... Im not saying you're wrong, but that's some bull right there..... If that's the case, when it happens, thank you verizon.. Hello sprint unlimited everything
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


That's a nice little screenshot there, I think I'll save a copy for my argument with them in 2 years .

can you provide the link to the page where you got that?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## amaury48

Posted Today, 01:28 PM

amaury48, on 13 June 2012 - 11:46 AM, said:

I too just got off the phone with Verizon sales tech to confirm my options of trying to maintain my unlimited data plan. I was told that since I was originally an old Alltell customer that my plan included the unlimited data and text options and that I was not going to be affected in anyway by the changing of their data plans. She was very explicit in squelching my fears of being placed on any type of tiered plan. Hope she's right......... My upgrade is coming on August 4th, 2012, she said I could upgrade thru Verizon sales 30 days prior (4th of July). I too am impressed with the specs and functions of the SGS3. I really hate to give up my Thunderbolt (especially with all the roms our fine devs have provided for us, kudosto all of them) but it may be time to retire this bad puppy and move on.......

Think I will buy a glass showcase for the Thunderbolt and place it on my mantle.....It served me very well


----------



## bigmook

Debit

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## viper8u2

decisions, decisions. So if I understand everything correctly.

I have an upgrade available on my account right now so it looks like I could pay the upgrade price price for the 32gb phone of $249 and keep my unlimited data plan before June 28th.

If I wait till after June 28th my choices are to:

1. use the upgrade but get moved to the new data plans
2. Pay full retail and keep my unlimited data plan

Am I understanding this correctly? so it seems like a no-brainer for me to take the chance on the radios and upgrade now to get this phone the only other thing would be if there was a better phone coming out sooner?


----------



## smalltownbird

I hope everyone gets to keep their unlimited. I'm just saying don't be surprised if it goes away to upgrade to the sgs3. Also, why is everyone so ready to trust the vzw employees now when everyone always says that they know nothing?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redflea

viper8u2 said:


> decisions, decisions. So if I understand everything correctly.
> 
> I have an upgrade available on my account right now so it looks like I could pay the upgrade price price for the 32gb phone of $249 and keep my unlimited data plan before June 28th.
> 
> If I wait till after June 28th my choices are to:
> 
> 1. use the upgrade but get moved to the new data plans
> 2. Pay full retail and keep my unlimited data plan
> 
> Am I understanding this correctly? so it seems like a no-brainer for me to take the chance on the radios and upgrade now to get this phone the only other thing would be if there was a better phone coming out sooner?


That's correct.

A final option after June 28th would be to add a new line to your account, and take the upgrade on that line. Then move the SG3 from that new line to your unlimited line, put a dumphone one the new line and remove the data plan. Then you'd pay $9.99 a month (+ taxes) for 24 months for that line, $240..so you'd pay ~$500 for the phone in the end.


----------



## bigmook

I don't think that is the case. I think it's 30 dollar line access fee for each dumb phone and I think it has to have some kind of data access. .Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redflea

As I read it, the $30 monthly fee for a dumbphone is part of the new Shared Data family plans...if you're on one of the current plans then the current $10/line rate would apply, and no required data for a dumbphone.

FWIW, the new Shared Data plan, while having increased "per line" costs for phones ($40 smartphone/$30 for dumbphone) also does not require that the dumbphone use or have capability to use data from anything that I've seen, although it's a moot issue on a shared data plan, since the data's in a pool and VZW doesn't care which line(s) use it.


----------



## RigWig

Has anyone been able to pre order after being given an early upgrade over the phone? I've been told by 3 reps now that they were unable to place a pre order and that it is online only. They tell me that an early upgrade isn't a "real" upgrade but rather a "manager approval" or something along those lines. Just trying to find out if anyone else here has been able to order one via an early upgrade.


----------



## EDGeFastTrack

RigWig said:


> Has anyone been able to pre order after being given an early upgrade over the phone? I've been told by 3 reps now that they were unable to place a pre order and that it is online only. They tell me that an early upgrade isn't a "real" upgrade but rather a "manager approval" or something along those lines. Just trying to find out if anyone else here has been able to order one via an early upgrade.


I was told by the rep on the phone that I could either 1) Pre-order my GSIII online on my upgrade date (the 22nd) or 2) Get an early upgrade of any other phone through her.
Phone reps can get you an early upgrade but apparently they don't pre-order phones. Another brilliant Verizon business practice.


----------



## RigWig

EDGeFastTrack said:


> I was told by the rep on the phone that I could either 1) Pre-order my GSIII online on my upgrade date (the 22nd) or 2) Get an early upgrade of any other phone through her.
> Phone reps can get you an early upgrade but apparently they don't pre-order phones. Another brilliant Verizon business practice.


That's what I was told as well, that they could not pre order it for me if I wanted to upgrade now. The problem is that my actual upgrade isin't until september so I would be well into the shared plans by that point. Has anyone had any luck getting a rep to place a pre order for you.


----------



## Curley

Don't forget, if you upgrade and keep your unlimited, you have 15 days to return your phone to VZW if you don't like it. Don't you?

That is actually why they are not launching the phone until the 10th now. If you buy a 4g phone before the 28th, that only gives you like 1 day to trade it in on the GS3.

Cutting it a little close, but you might be able to do it and still keep your unlimited plan also.

Just an idea.


----------



## PhantomGamers

what if you preordered it when it said the 9th?
or the 8th?

do you get grouped in the 10th mark now or do you get it at the original date you were told when you ordered it?


----------



## neyenlives

smalltownbird said:


> Search google on the June 28th switch to shared data. Every article out there says that Verizon is deliberately shipping the sgs3 out in july because it will cause you to to lose unlimited. It doesn't show on your order now because the plans aren't out. When you go to activate you will be required to sign up for a new plan.


this will be true for anyone who waits and buys/pre-orders it after June 28th


----------



## neyenlives

RigWig said:


> That's what I was told as well, that they could not pre order it for me if I wanted to upgrade now. The problem is that my actual upgrade isin't until september so I would be well into the shared plans by that point. Has anyone had any luck getting a rep to place a pre order for you.


if you are on one of the current family share plans, you could add a line for $10/mo + tax/fees and use that new line of service to go ahead and pre-order the GSIII, then move that phone to your line and move the old phone to the one you added.


----------



## kipland007

I just preordered the s3 from an actual Verizon store. When I went in the reps all said they were "pretty sure" that I could keep unlimited data.

However, I already resigned my contract for two years and I still have unlimited data. Unless Verizon is a) going to change my plan when the phone ships or







change my plan as soon as I activate my new phone on their network I am safe with unlimited data. Considering that doing either of these things would be a breach of my current contract and require a large amount of money/staff time for them to actually do, I am not that worried.

If Verizon was that concerned about people getting the s3 on unlimited data, it wouldn't be available for pre order now. All they would have to do is say it is not available for pre order until June 29th and they would be set. Just my thoughts but I don't think everyone needs to be so worried.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SSmaster

neyenlives said:


> if you are on one of the current family share plans, you could add a line for $10/mo + tax/fees and use that new line of service to go ahead and pre-order the GSIII, then move that phone to your line and move the old phone to the one you added.


Aren't you required to keep a data plan on the new line for 2 years?


----------



## ben7337

SSmaster said:


> Aren't you required to keep a data plan on the new line for 2 years?


Nope, sort of a fun loophole, but there is no requirement for that. You only are required to keep a phone active on the $10 part of the line, putting a dumphone on the line and dropping $30/month data is 100% acceptable. In the end you still pay a decent bit though. $200 for the phone plus $240 for the line, so $440 total. Cheaper than retail, but likely close to what verizon has to pay for the phone.


----------



## Morphinity

I have a question. I am currently on a Family Share Plan and I want to upgrade to an SIII on my line. If I do that, and in two months another family member decides to upgrade, what happens to my data plan? Am I still unlimited and have to pay $30/month? Does my other family member have to pay whatever it costs to get the data plan he/she desires (say $50 for 1GB/month)?


----------



## ben7337

Morphinity said:


> I have a question. I am currently on a Family Share Plan and I want to upgrade to an SIII on my line. If I do that, and in two months another family member decides to upgrade, what happens to my data plan? Am I still unlimited and have to pay $30/month? Does my other family member have to pay whatever it costs to get the data plan he/she desires (say $50 for 1GB/month)?


It is currently understood and believed to be the case that your family is allowed to keep their old plan. So lets say one of your family members has a dumbphone and wants an iPhone 5 in october or something. They can upgrade to it subsidized and add the $30 2GB tiered data plan or $50 5GB or $80 10GB if they want. Your family keeps your old plan, but they are forced to tiered data. The same way if you want a subsidized upgrade after 6/28 you are pushed off of unlimited and onto the same tiered plans. However you are NOT going to be forced to the new data share plans. In other words nothing changes for you except you can't subsidized upgrade your unlimited lines without moving to the old tiered data plans that were created last year.

This is subject to change though. I am only reporting what I know currently having followed the whole issue nonstop for the past few days. We are still sort of waiting for a truly official announcement by verizon on this. However there are leaked training documents that agree with what I am telling you as well as reputable howardforum members and a cnet article that was recently put online.


----------



## CBMC

ben7337 said:


> It is currently understood and believed to be the case that your family is allowed to keep their old plan. So lets say one of your family members has a dumbphone and wants an iPhone 5 in october or something. They can upgrade to it subsidized and add the $30 2GB tiered data plan or $50 5GB or $80 10GB if they want. Your family keeps your old plan, but they are forced to tiered data. The same way if you want a subsidized upgrade after 6/28 you are pushed off of unlimited and onto the same tiered plans. However you are NOT going to be forced to the new data share plans. In other words nothing changes for you except you can't subsidized upgrade your unlimited lines without moving to the old tiered data plans that were created last year.
> 
> This is subject to change though. I am only reporting what I know currently having followed the whole issue nonstop for the past few days. We are still sort of waiting for a truly official announcement by verizon on this. However there are leaked training documents that agree with what I am telling you as well as reputable howardforum members and a cnet article that was recently put online.


 To add to that. I would have to think that they would keep you from transferring upgraded to a current tiered line. For example, I have 5 lines on my account. 3 have unlimited, 1 has 4gb, one is a dumb phone. If I were to transfer my upgrades from the unlimited line to the tiered or dumb phone line, then I could move the phone back to the unlimited line once it is activated without losing my data. I don't think they would leave that big of a loophole.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ben7337

CBMC said:


> To add to that. I would have to think that they would keep you from transferring upgraded to a current tiered line. For example, I have 5 lines on my account. 3 have unlimited, 1 has 4gb, one is a dumb phone. If I were to transfer my upgrades from the unlimited line to the tiered or dumb phone line, then I could move the phone back to the unlimited line once it is activated without losing my data. I don't think they would leave that big of a loophole.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


The cnet article I mentioned discusses this and is asking verizon about it now. However I fail to see how they could block this. At worst you could activate the phone on the 4GB line and then reactivate the old phone thus pushing the new subsidized phone off of the 4GB line and then there are 0 restrictions on putting it on the unlimited lines. I don't see how verizon could ever police such a thing short of adding a clause that forces phones to stay on the line they are bought for the way 3rd party retailers tend to do.


----------



## neyenlives

ben7337 said:


> The cnet article I mentioned discusses this and is asking verizon about it now. However I fail to see how they could block this. At worst you could activate the phone on the 4GB line and then reactivate the old phone thus pushing the new subsidized phone off of the 4GB line and then there are 0 restrictions on putting it on the unlimited lines. I don't see how verizon could ever police such a thing short of adding a clause that forces phones to stay on the line they are bought for the way 3rd party retailers tend to do.


trust me, this is coming, everytime someone gets a $600 phone for $200, agreeing to a two year service on that line including data, and then drops it down to a basic dumbphone and moving the smartphone to an existing line......they lose a LOT of money......and don't you think they realize this...??? ? I would expect very soon they will change it so you have to do just that, keep that phone on that line, or break contract to move it.


----------



## ben7337

neyenlives said:


> trust me, this is coming, everytime someone gets a $600 phone for $200, agreeing to a two year service on that line including data, and then drops it down to a basic dumbphone and moving the smartphone to an existing line......they lose a LOT of money......and don't you think they realize this...??? ? I would expect very soon they will change it so you have to do just that, keep that phone on that line, or break contract to move it.


If they cared then why haven't they closed that loophole which has bled money for them over the last maybe 4 years or so? Similar to the loophole mentioned people now can currently get a subsidized smartphone on a dumbphone line then put the dumbphone back on the line and drop the data plan. This way you pay $200 for the phone plus $240 over the 24 month contract, or $440 for the phone total rather than a common $600 or so retail price. However I bet you anything very few people use this loophole and verizon probably only pays $400 for the phone, so they likely aren't really losing money on the deal.

The fact that they have done a lot of anticonsumer things lately makes it seem like they could plug up these loopholes, but if they haven't bothered to in the last few years despite the fact that it would be entirely valid of them and be accepted by consumers, why would they do it now?


----------



## ImaComputa

ben7337 said:


> Similar to the loophole mentioned people now can currently get a subsidized smartphone on a dumbphone line then put the dumbphone back on the line and drop the data plan. This way you pay $200 for the phone plus $240 over the 24 month contract, or $440 for the phone total rather than a common $600 or so retail price.


So you could use this loop hole to keep unlimited data indefinitely for the extra $10 a month me thinks?


----------



## ben7337

ImaComputa said:


> So you could use this loop hole to keep unlimited data indefinitely for the extra $10 a month me thinks?


In theory, many people know of this, but it is kind of pointless to use. You pay $440 for a high end phone that is worth $600 new at retail. a few months after a phone comes out it is usually worth less than $400 used and still in pristine condition. Unless you need a brand new phone and it is a brand new model that just came out and is a flagship device there is almost no benefit to paying verizon that much for a phone.

Plus as neyenlives said, there are people expecting verizon to close that loophole sometime, but when or if they ever will is entirely unknown.


----------



## Redflea

ben7337 said:


> It is currently understood and believed to be the case that your family is allowed to keep their old plan. So lets say one of your family members has a dumbphone and wants an iPhone 5 in october or something. They can upgrade to it subsidized and add the $30 2GB tiered data plan or $50 5GB or $80 10GB if they want. Your family keeps your old plan, but they are forced to tiered data. The same way if you want a subsidized upgrade after 6/28 you are pushed off of unlimited and onto the same tiered plans. However you are NOT going to be forced to the new data share plans. In other words nothing changes for you except you can't subsidized upgrade your unlimited lines without moving to the old tiered data plans that were created last year.
> 
> This is subject to change though. I am only reporting what I know currently having followed the whole issue nonstop for the past few days. We are still sort of waiting for a truly official announcement by verizon on this. However there are leaked training documents that agree with what I am telling you as well as reputable howardforum members and a cnet article that was recently put online.


"Your family keeps your old plan, but they are forced to tiered data. "

This is not correct, based on Verizon communications, and my own discussion with Verizon. You can upgrade another line on your account before or after 6/28, and you will not lose unlimited data, or have to change your data, plan on any other line on your account.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ben7337

Redflea said:


> "Your family keeps your old plan, but they are forced to tiered data. "
> 
> This is not correct, based on Verizon communications, and my own discussion with Verizon. You can upgrade another line on your account before or after 6/28, and you will not lose unlimited data, or have to change your data, plan on any other line on your account.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


What are you saying? NO ONE who uses a subsidized upgrade after 6/28/2012 will have unlimited data. If you take the subsidy you lose unlimited data. If your family members take a subsidy they lose it. If they currently do not have smartphones they MAY choose from the tiered data plans that are currently available right now, after 6/28 without pushing the whole plan to the new shared data plans. However their only option will be tiered data if they are upgrading from dumbphones after 6/28 or even before 6/28. That is all I said.

Are telling me you have real solid official proof from verizon that I can buy a SUBSIDIZED phone after 6/28 with my upgrade AND keep unlimited data? This contradicts everything from verizon that I have seen. Here are links to my proof. please show yours.

Cnet article from today clarifying things
http://news.cnet.com...oure-not-alone/

Link to the leaked training materials (temporarily down as of 6/16/2012 10:24pm EST. I cannot find a working link anymore.)
http://www.mediafire...exnczuw156wkpg7

I trust these a lot more than I trust a discussion with verizon unless that discussion contains a public statement or written legally binding agreement that applies to all verizon customers.


----------



## neyenlives

ImaComputa said:


> So you could use this loop hole to keep unlimited data indefinitely for the extra $10 a month me thinks?


it's not just $10/mo

it's $10/mo + taxes and fees and it's a line that has a two year contract, so if you need to disrupt service unexpectedly it carries it's own ETF fee as well

it's more like $15/mo plus the contractual obligations


----------



## Redflea

ben7337 said:


> What are you saying? NO ONE who uses a subsidized upgrade after 6/28/2012 will have unlimited data. If you take the subsidy you lose unlimited data. If your family members take a subsidy they lose it. If they currently do not have smartphones they MAY choose from the tiered data plans that are currently available right now, after 6/28 without pushing the whole plan to the new shared data plans. However their only option will be tiered data if they are upgrading from dumbphones after 6/28 or even before 6/28. That is all I said.
> 
> Are telling me you have real solid official proof from verizon that I can buy a SUBSIDIZED phone after 6/28 with my upgrade AND keep unlimited data? This contradicts everything from verizon that I have seen. Here are links to my proof. please show yours.
> 
> Cnet article from today clarifying things
> http://news.cnet.com...oure-not-alone/
> 
> Link to the leaked training materials (temporarily down as of 6/16/2012 10:24pm EST. I cannot find a working link anymore.)
> http://www.mediafire...exnczuw156wkpg7
> 
> I trust these a lot more than I trust a discussion with verizon unless that discussion contains a public statement or written legally binding agreement that applies to all verizon customers.


I think you're confusing upgrading your unlimited line to a new subsidized phone, and upgrading another line on your plan to a new, subsidized phone...which is what I was referring to in my post.

My "proof" is chat conversation I had w/a VZW rep a couple of days ago, and the fact that as far as I have seen, zero communications, internal or external from VZW, that the info the VZW agent outlined below will change after the 28th.

[quote name=Chat w/VZW]
VZW:*So let's say that you do have 4 lines on your account and the first two have the unlimited data. You can upgrade the 3rd and 4th lines and it will not do anything to the other lines. If you upgrade line 1 [which has unlimited data], then you need to change the plan. If you upgrade line 2 [which has unlimited data], you will need to change the plan for that line.

You:*OK...phew...that is what I expected. The only way I lose unlimited data on my two existing unlimited data lines is if I upgrade to a new subsidized smartphone on one of those lines. If I upgrade any other line on my account, I keep unlimited data on the two existing unlimited lines, but the other phone has to go w/the new plans.

VZW:*Kind of. You can still keep your regular Family Share Plan that you currently have but if you want to, you can change your plan.

VZW:*So even if you upgrade your 3rd or 4th lines, you do not have to go to the Share Everything plans.

You:*So do you know how it would work...I have one line (my son's) that is 2GB/$30
per month. If I add a smartphone to my other son's line (that currently has a dumbphone) would data plans would be available for that fourth, new smartphone?

VZW:*Absolutely. You will still have the Single Line data plans that we currently offer available. There will just now be more plans available with the Share Everything Plans.

VZW:*So if it does not even interest you, you can completley ignore the Share everything Plans.

You:*So the option would be either the 2GB/$30 month for the new, fourth smartphone (same plan my other son currently has) or change everyone over to shared data.

VZW:*Our current data packages are 2GB for $30, 5GB for $50, and 10GB for $80 a month.

VZW:*There will still be available after the switch.

You:*OK, I think I'm clear now. Thanks.

VZW:*It has been my pleasure to chat with you today! Please feel free to re-open the chat session if you need further assistance . Thank you and have a great day!
[/quote]

I also have a quote from the CNET article you referred to, which details exactly what I summarized in my post:

[quote name=CNET Ariticle]
But Aaron believes he has found a loophole. Verizon allows people on family plans to essentially swap upgrades. This means that Aaron's mom can upgrade her phone when Aaron's eligibility comes up. So Aaron can upgrade his mom's number with a phone he wants. Then after he has bought the phone and activated it on the account, he can switch the numbers. Aaron will now have his new 4G phone. And his mother will keep her phone with the new contract date. Aaron will have his mom's contract date. But he'll be able to keep his existing unlimited data plan.​
The only catch of course, is that Aaron's poor mother may never get to upgrade her phone, since Aaron is always using her tiered account for the upgrade.​
I asked a Verizon spokeswoman to verify that this loophole does in fact exist. She confirmed that people on family plans are able to swap upgrades. But she said she'd have to check on whether there would be some kind of limitation of keeping the old unlimited plan when the numbers are switched again. I'm still waiting for her reply and will add her comment to this story.[/quote]​
There's no update from the Verizon spokeswoman that the author referred to, but there is nothing in anything I have read, including the training materials you provided the link for (thanks for that, I hadn't seen it) that makes any reference to taking away the ability to upgrade to a new subsidized phone on another line, and then move that phone to your line and keep unlimited data. If Verizon really cared about that they would have removed that option years ago...I see no indication they would do so now. And if they were, it would have certainly been included in the training, as that's a pretty big change. ​
So to summarize, I haven't seen anything anywhere to date that says that Verizon will remove the ability to upgrade another line on your account, then move that phone to your unlimited account. You have to sign a new contract for that line you upgraded on for two more years at $9.99 a month, but you do not have to keep that smartphone on it, and you do not have to maintain a data plan on it. If you have seen any public statements from VZW to the contrary, or I missed info in the training documents that shows that VZW is taking that away, please let me know, as I have one remaining upgrade on my account and I'd use it to get the SG3 if I have it wrong.  ​
Thanks. ​


----------



## ben7337

Redflea I think we are misunderstanding each other because everything you discussed in that vzw chat is exactly what I said in the post that you tried to correct on the last page.

If I have a 3 line family plan

Line 1 = Dumb phone
Line 2 =Smartphone unlimited data
Line 3 = Smartphone 2GB data plan

then these are my options after 6/28

Upgrade Line 1 or 3 subsidized, nothing changes, I can even switch line 1 to a smartphone with the 2GB $30 data plan. However line 2 cannot have a subsidized phone upgrade unless it moves to a tiered 2GB $30 data plan or one of the higher tiers.

Obviously you could also just switch to the share everything plans at any time, but none of us discussing it want that.


----------



## Redflea

ben7337 said:


> Redflea I think we are misunderstanding each other because everything you discussed in that vzw chat is exactly what I said in the post that you tried to correct on the last page.
> 
> If I have a 3 line family plan
> 
> Line 1 = Dumb phone
> Line 2 =Smartphone unlimited data
> Line 3 = Smartphone 2GB data plan
> 
> then these are my options after 6/28
> 
> Upgrade Line 1 or 3 subsidized, nothing changes, I can even switch line 1 to a smartphone with the 2GB $30 data plan. However line 2 cannot have a subsidized phone upgrade unless it moves to a tiered 2GB $30 data plan or one of the higher tiers.
> 
> Obviously you could also just switch to the share everything plans at any time, but none of us discussing it want that.


LOL...as my father used to say, turns out we are in violent agreement.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neyenlives

check out this part of the new Share Everything training document found in ben7337's post



> SIM Only Activation/Change
> SIM only activations (new line of service) with no device information
> provided are not allowed on Share Everything. Only single line plans are
> allowed.
>  If the device information is provided, customers can activate on Share
> Everything.
> SIM only change (existing line of service)
>  Customers on Account Level Pricing (ALP) can retain ALP.
>  Customers on Line Level Pricing (LLP) that are changing from a 3G
> device to a 4G SIM cannot change to Plaid if the device information is
> unknown.
>  Customers on LLP that are changing a 4G SIM to a 4G SIM can
> change to Plaid and use the device on file to determine the Monthly
> Line Access.
> When existing customers who have moved their existing SIM to a different
> device, request device, plan and/or SFO only changes, validate the current
> Monthly Line Access is good for current 4G device associated with the SIM.
> If not, change to the appropriate Monthly Line Access.


----------



## Marcismo55

Just pre-ordered my 16GB SIII and am very excited about it. Being able to keep my unlimited for a bit allows me some time to determine whether or not I may want to switch to another carrier.


----------



## droidstyle

preordered my sgs3 last week!! Used my wifes upgrade tranfered over to my line and still get to keep unlimited data woot!


----------



## mikecico

@marcismo55, that's exactly my reasoning. I'm tired of VZ's BS, but I'd like to see how the sharing plans develop on other carriers. I know I'm just staving off the inevitable for a bit longer.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fadingintofall

I hate verizon from a business stand point... But sadly they are the best out there. At least where I live.

My only other real option would be AT&T... And every day I deal with at&t customer service. Because of that reason alone I will never give my money willingly to them.

Edit: also I live in one of the first markets verizon rolled out the lte in. Sprint and t mobile are available but .... I like having reception inside.
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edwards311

_I pre-ordered 2 GS3's to replace my Droid X and the wife's Fascinate. I ordered online and KEPT UNLIMITED DATA on both phones with my Family share 700 plan. _


----------



## nuclearemp

just checked my pre-order status and my expected ship date is 3/29/2772.....lol

c'mon verizon, i was expecting a delay but not 750 years


----------



## mikecico

The teleportation and time travel features are taking a little bit longer than expected to complete.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers

nuclearemp said:


> just checked my pre-order status and my expected ship date is 3/29/2772.....lol
> 
> c'mon verizon, i was expecting a delay but not 750 years


When did you order? I still only see

Expected Ship Date: Not available at this time.


----------



## Bleeds

joemagistro said:


> False... If you preorder it before the 28th, you'll keep unlimited
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


guys,
I just got off the phone with Verizon, and they confirmed to me the (after calling me back so they could talk to the Head account manager) that all these people that were told they would get to keep the unlimited plans are not. In fact, when you go to activate the phone after receiving it (after the 28th) it will not activate and will make you connect to customer service. At that time you will be required to choose a tiered plan. I know this goes against everything we have been reading, but I am telling you I was just told this. That is why the official release date is the 28th. All prepays will ship after July 10th. Just FYI. Take it or leave it..
Bleeds

EDIT:

The guy is either a liar or an idiot or both. After thinking about it some.. I realized what he was doing. We was using an upgrade from one of my other phones to get the sub pricing. The phone we were using DOES NOT CURRENTLY have a data plan. So thats why it wasnt allowing me to see the unlimited data plan. The trick. Go to the website TRANSFER UPGRADE to the phone that has unlimited data plan and BAM.. there it is. I preordered and secured my UNlimited. Sorry.. but that guy was just dumb... Thanks.>
Bleeds


----------



## PhantomGamers

I call bullshit, if that were the case why are they giving people the option of keeping unlimited data on preorder?


----------



## smeech

As I said in the other thread he posted in:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/27702-grandfatherd-data/page__st__30#entry744932


----------



## grin0048

I talked to a rep last week about this issue and initially she was telling me that since it was being activated after the 28th she was worried that I wouldn't be able to keep the unlimited. It just happened that that same day she was attending a training session on the new shared plans so she told me she would ask specifically about this situation. Later that day she sent me this text:

YOU WILL RETAIN UNL DATA FEATURE 29.99 BECAUSE FEATURES SET DURING PREORDER 6/12/12. CHRIS VZW

Honestly, I'm not too worried about it at this point.


----------



## PhantomGamers

One thing that has me slightly concerned.

I preordered it on my mother's line since she had a preorder available.
She has unlimited data.
When the phone comes I want to activate it on my line.
I have unlimited data.

Not positive how this is going to work out, hopefully it does.
Another thing that bothers me is she's not supposed to have an upgrade yet, according to the Verizon guys on the phone told me she DOESN'T have one, but when I ordered it online it showed that she had an upgrade and I got the order confirmation telling me that I ordered it on her line at the discounted price.

So, fingers crossed.


----------



## JDM RICE

So I got my wife to go to the Verizon store after work to pre-order the S3 from a buddy of mine who works at Verizon. He goes to set the deal up, and the system tells him that all the phones are OOS (out of stock)...WTF? Tried all the different colors and both the 16gb and 32 gb.


----------



## kipland007

grin0048 said:


> I talked to a rep last week about this issue and initially she was telling me that since it was being activated after the 28th she was worried that I wouldn't be able to keep the unlimited. It just happened that that same day she was attending a training session on the new shared plans so she told me she would ask specifically about this situation. Later that day she sent me this text:
> 
> YOU WILL RETAIN UNL DATA FEATURE 29.99 BECAUSE FEATURES SET DURING PREORDER 6/12/12. CHRIS VZW
> 
> Honestly, I'm not too worried about it at this point.


I can tell there is a lot of anxiety here around keeping shared data haha... but I have a hard time Verizon would be fine with multiple customer service reps blatently lying to people. If nothing else, it would be an absolute fiasco for their public image. I've said it before... if they really needed everyone on shared data they wouldn't make this an option. I know that people are used to Verizon fucking them over but I don't think they would get away with saying "Yes, you keep unlimited data" to "Oh, sorry, you lost your unlimited data! LOLZ."


----------



## ImaComputa

JDM RICE said:


> So I got my wife to go to the Verizon store after work to pre-order the S3 from a buddy of mine who works at Verizon. He goes to set the deal up, and the system tells him that all the phones are OOS (out of stock)...WTF? Tried all the different colors and both the 16gb and 32 gb.


Anybody know if pre-ordering still works online? I've been holding out to see if Amazon starts pre-orders but if they don't by Friday then I'm going to just do it through Verizon. Hopefully they won't be sold out then I'm SOL haha.


----------



## neyenlives

kipland007 said:


> I can tell there is a lot of anxiety here around keeping shared data haha... but I have a hard time Verizon would be fine with multiple customer service reps blatently lying to people. If nothing else, it would be an absolute fiasco for their public image. I've said it before... if they really needed everyone on shared data they wouldn't make this an option. I know that people are used to Verizon fucking them over but I don't think they would get away with saying "Yes, you keep unlimited data" to "Oh, sorry, you lost your unlimited data! LOLZ."


um....it appears there are some people who are now being led to believe that since their early upgrade isn't ready to be used yet, if they call and some CSR puts a comment in their account that they "really wanted to upgrade before June 28th" but since they couldn't (because manager forced early-early upgrades won't work on the SGSIII preorder devices) that they will somehow retain their unlimited data even though they aren't preordering anything.......

for those people I have a warning, do something to renew your contract officially before June 28th.....do not go past that date thinking a CSR note will override what Verizon has clearly laid out there.....


----------



## djd338

I am one of those who felt "forced" to upgrade for my own data benefit. I tried Amazon first, went thru the forms, check boxes, etc. In the end I was told my info "couldn't be verified".???? I tried again a couple times and no-go. Then went to Verizon site to order. I read my new 2 yr. contract and confirmed it only extended my current plan (I think!).

Anyway maybe it was only a problem with me and Amazon Wireless. My Verizon confirmation stated "shipped by July 11"


----------



## PhantomGamers

djd338 said:


> I am one of those who felt "forced" to upgrade for my own data benefit. I tried Amazon first, went thru the forms, check boxes, etc. In the end I was told my info "couldn't be verified".???? I tried again a couple times and no-go. Then went to Verizon site to order. I read my new 2 yr. contract and confirmed it only extended my current plan (I think!).
> 
> Anyway maybe it was only a problem with me and Amazon Wireless. My Verizon confirmation stated "shipped by July 11"


odd, the site still says the 10th.
my confirmation says the 9th, but i was told it's what's on the site that counts.


----------



## psycho_asylum

I preordered my SGS3 the day VZW posted it. I called in to cancel my brother's line (he wanted an iPhone with unlimited data coming from a dumbphone), so I canceled it and he went to Sprint. I asked if she could check on my preorder and she said that everything looked good. The CSR also mentioned that I should call in to activate my phone to make sure that unlimited data is not removed. Apparently activating the phone yourself online could cause this according to her. Generally it wouldn't have been a problem, but the SGS3 uses a micro SIM and you have to activate it to replace any current SIM you have.


----------



## PhantomGamers

What is the process of activation anyway?

I remember when I got my Droid 2 it automatically activated on first boot, called the VZW line and activated without any input on my end during First Time Setup (or w.e it was called).


----------



## 00negative

PhantomGamers said:


> What is the process of activation anyway?
> 
> I remember when I got my Droid 2 it automatically activated on first boot, called the VZW line and activated without any input on my end during First Time Setup (or w.e it was called).


If your switching from a non-4g phone I think you actually have to have customer service set you up


----------



## neyenlives

I believe it has been posted already, but here is the internal Verizon document that the reps will be using when anyone calls to make changes after June 28th.



> Note: Customers on single-line plans who are concerned about losing their
> unlimited data feature may not initially perceive as much added value with
> Share Everything. For these customers, review the following points:
>  They are not required to move to Share Everything in order to
> upgrade and receive a discount, they can move to any usage
> based data plan.
>  The average data customer uses between 1 and 2 GB of data per
> month. Review the customer's account to see how much data
> they've been using. If they are averaging less than 2 GB, then
> moving to a 2 GB usage based plan has minimal impact.
>  Ask questions to uncover any Wi-Fi capable devices the customer
> may own. Your customer may not be aware that they can connect
> these devices via Mobile Hotpot. This is a great value add if they
> do move to Share Everything, this used to cost up to an additional
> $30 per month (depending on whether your customer has a 3G or
> 4G device).
>  Ask questions about home phone use. If your customer has a
> home phone, moving to Share Everything and getting unlimited
> minutes may eliminate the need for a home phone and could
> represent additional monthly savings.


So if anyone is under the impression a CSR note is going to carry you past the 28th with unlimited data intact on an upgrade started after June 28th, I am afraid you will be woefully mistaken.


----------



## PhantomGamers

00negative said:


> If your switching from a non-4g phone I think you actually have to have customer service set you up


from my home phone i presume?
or will running the activation process connect me to a rep?


----------



## dvader

verizon said:


> The average data customer uses between 1 and 2 GB of data per
> month. Review the customer's account to see how much data
> they've been using. If they are averaging less than 2 GB, then
> moving to a 2 GB usage based plan has minimal impact.


I spoke with a CSR today who looked at my account, determined we only use 2-3gb per month and said that "I did not NEED an unlimited data plan" 
I have to wonder who are they to tell me what I do and do not need. 
2nd - in the load of crap above, they would try to have us believe that the "average" (most) customers only use 1-2gb of data, well if that's the case and it's really no big deal, then why force people to a shared plan?
i know the answer to that - i just wish they would come out and say we are trying to bend you over for as much money as we can...

that said, i'm still going to pre-order this phone as i get little to no service on any other network around my house


----------



## mikecico

I confirmed with a representative on the phone today. If they screw me, I'll raise holy hell until I get what I want or they cancel my upgrade.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ImaComputa

djd338 said:


> I am one of those who felt "forced" to upgrade for my own data benefit. I tried Amazon first, went thru the forms, check boxes, etc. In the end I was told my info "couldn't be verified".???? I tried again a couple times and no-go. Then went to Verizon site to order. I read my new 2 yr. contract and confirmed it only extended my current plan (I think!).
> 
> Anyway maybe it was only a problem with me and Amazon Wireless. My Verizon confirmation stated "shipped by July 11"


Amazon isn't offering preorders yet?


----------



## djd338

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]"i just wish they would come out and say we are trying to bend you over for as much money as we can..."[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Exactly. I also wonder if this big push to get everybody on a structured data plan in 2012 is related to the plans for voice-over-lte in 2013. All your voice minutes will come off your data plan. [/background]


----------



## djd338

ImaComputa said:


> Amazon isn't offering preorders yet?


I unknowingly tried Amazon and it failed to authorize. Then, on second check of the Amazon site, slowing down and reading closely, the preorders were only for AT&T.


----------



## neyenlives

djd338 said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]"i just wish they would come out and say we are trying to bend you over for as much money as we can..."[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Exactly. I also wonder if this big push to get everybody on a structured data plan in 2012 is related to the plans for voice-over-lte in 2013. All your voice minutes will come off your data plan. [/background]


actually thats a good point, they are going that way, and i don't think these new plans will even make it two years before they evolve which to is is why it was so important for me to renew both lines on my account retaining unlimited 4G data. it may be the last time, but it's not going to be to move to one of these shared plans. within the next two years there's no telling what Verizon or the competition will be doing


----------



## ImaComputa

Does anybody know how long Verizon will take preorders?


----------



## dvader

just pulled the trigger on my 2x s3's. I sure hope these are better than the nexus.


----------



## 00negative

PhantomGamers said:


> from my home phone i presume?
> or will running the activation process connect me to a rep?


I think its always easier for them when you are on a separate line. I think I even tried the verizon website when I got the thunderbolt and switching the phones on there and still had to call in.

I don't think it does, you just call them and tell them you are switching phones. They will probably be slammed with calls because of volume of people switching to this phone


----------



## PhantomGamers

i am on a separate line, so hopefully this is easy peasy.
i bought it on my mom's line and i need it on mine.


----------



## littlefoot

Well, pulled the trigger on an S3 yesterday afternoon. As much as I prefer Motorola, I am not a fan of the D4 and Razr. It's become pretty apparent that I shouldn't wait for the Razr HD (if it even shows up).


----------



## PhantomGamers

littlefoot said:


> Well, pulled the trigger on an S3 yesterday afternoon. As much as I prefer Motorola, I am not a fan of the D4 and Razr. It's become pretty apparent that I shouldn't wait for the Razr HD (if it even shows up).


did your confirmation email say you're getting it the 10th or 11th?


----------



## littlefoot

Email says will ship by the 10th.


----------



## PhantomGamers

littlefoot said:


> Email says will ship by the 10th.


awesome, a few pages back someone said they saw the 11th. got me worried.


----------



## littlefoot

PhantomGamers said:


> awesome, a few pages back someone said they saw the 11th. got me worried.


Yeah, I look at it as it's only one day either way. It's not like I'm really in that big of a hurry to ditch the ole trusty D2. A tear is going to be shed when it's no longer my daily driver.


----------



## PhantomGamers

I'm in a rush, my D2 is rootless so I'm stuck on STOCK. ._.


----------



## dvader

i bought mine about 4-5am this morning and it says the 11th


----------



## PhantomGamers

yeah the site says 11th now.
God dammit Verizon!!!!


----------



## BeansTown106

PhantomGamers said:


> I'm in a rush, my D2 is rootless so I'm stuck on STOCK. ._.


 you cant flash the milestone 2 kernel etc like there doing on the dx with the milestone x to get it working after the whole .621 .629 fiasco...

ps.- cant wait for this phone ive been checking my email/bank daily hoping it ships early.. it really pisses me of that a shitass carrier "T-mobile" has it for sale and shipping as we speak







where all of us(verizon) are waiting patiently or not so patiently lmao


----------



## BeansTown106

PhantomGamers said:


> yeah the site says 11th now.
> God dammit Verizon!!!!


thats BS


----------



## PhantomGamers

BeansTown106 said:


> thats BS


Yeah, I'm not positive if the site's status affects me though.
The email says ships BY the 9th, I suspect this only affects new orders.
I hope so at least, I'm dying for this phone. It's eating at me inside.
Every day counts ;P


----------



## PhantomGamers

Good news: http://www.droid-life.com/2012/06/21/new-orders-of-verizons-galaxy-s3-now-shipping-by-711/
So for me it will ship by the 9th.

The extra two days would have been horrible.


----------



## Redflea

PhantomGamers said:


> Good news: http://www.droid-lif...hipping-by-711/
> So for me it will ship by the 9th.
> 
> *The extra two days would have been horrible.*


First world problem...


----------



## PhantomGamers

Redflea said:


> First world problem...


Indeed!


----------



## jdubau55

dvader said:


> just pulled the trigger on my 2x s3's. I sure hope these are better than the nexus.


It will def. have better battery life. That's a given comparing the chipsets in both phones. That's about all I care about. I know there will be plenty of ROM support as well. With boat loads of these hitting users there will be plenty of devs wanting to get onboard. Plus is should be unlock knowing Samsungs track record. It won't get updates pushed as fast as the Nexus, but that's where devs come in again. With their help you will get Jelly Bean way before most all other phones.


----------



## 00negative

I wonder what Verizon is doing with these extra couple weeks versus other US carriers?

Adding some extra special bloat? Trying to lock phone down better to prevent mods? Or were they just the last US carrier to sign on to carry the phone so Samsung is filling their orders last?


----------



## hotelmrrsn

00negative said:


> I wonder what Verizon is doing with these extra couple weeks versus other US carriers?
> 
> Adding some extra special bloat? Trying to lock phone down better to prevent mods? Or were they just the last US carrier to sign on to carry the phone so Samsung is filling their orders last?


probably had more to do with the timing of the 28th date for their share plan to go in, coupled with the 14 day return policy. If i remember when they first got the iphone they released it almost 15 days before another phone to prevent people from buying, then returning and swapping. who knows. I'd rather them ship it by the date i was originally told it would ship by then to be in the AT&T or Sprint boat and read articles daily saying that they're pushing the ship date back. They keep it up and we'll get ours before them ;-P

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iclickjohn

BeansTown106 said:


> you cant flash the milestone 2 kernel etc like there doing on the dx with the milestone x to get it working after the whole .621 .629 fiasco...
> 
> ps.- cant wait for this phone ive been checking my email/bank daily hoping it ships early.. it really pisses me of that a shitass carrier "T-mobile" has it for sale and shipping as we speak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where all of us(verizon) are waiting patiently or not so patiently lmao


Amazing, Beans. Hope you have some plans for this phone. Just a question, how can we follow you if you do development? I am assuming here on wiki. But I know you were on MIUI for the X. I have run all your ROMs for the X and currently on Liquid RemiX. Will be sorry to see this beast of an X (with your help of course) go. Kind of like losing an old dog and when in remorse going out to get a new puppy (SGS3) hahahaha.


----------



## mikecico

Seems like the Samsung devices are more friendly to the modding community, is this true? It seems like Motorola is the worst, I'm hoping to get away from their locked hw and terrible software.

I expect I'll root the S3 within hours of getting it.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iclickjohn

V forced my hand and now have a SGS3 on order. (my bill was going to go up +$50 per month on their "Butt ugly plan") Dark blue with 32 gig. We will need to use this phone for a LONG time or until they ax the unlimited. I think the white will be a passing fad. The 32 gig, just in case I have to go more than three years collecting clutter on the card. 
But I wondered this. Once the plan is reactivated to the unlimited, I am assuming I am free to sell the SGS3 and get a RazrHD (retail on auction site) if I so choose later in the year.
This is why I think it is good to pull the trigger now. Even if you are holding out for the RazrHD. There will be plenty of ppl who want this phone at full retail after they see the carnage from Verizon's bills. And or their update date isn't until later than now. Full retail for a fairly new SGS3 and full retail for a RazrHD should be relative, maybe a couple hundred more $ for the HD. But if you play it right maybe find one that is not too far from what $ you get for the SGS3. 
This gives you time to see if you like the SGS3 and find it worth keeping for the long haul.


----------



## dvader

mikecico said:


> Seems like the Samsung devices are more friendly to the modding community, is this true? It seems like Motorola is the worst, I'm hoping to get away from their locked hw and terrible software.
> 
> I expect I'll root the S3 within hours of getting it.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


now that google owns motorola mobility i think everyone is hoping that changes...


----------



## mikecico

Actually I think I read that the new version of blur is much better. But after the horrible experience I had on my DX before going the custom ROM route it's hard for me to ease up on them.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RedRumy3

When you preorder from verizon does it charge your card right away or do they charge it before it ships?


----------



## PhantomGamers

RedRumy3 said:


> When you preorder from verizon does it charge your card right away or do they charge it before it ships?


they charge before it ships


----------



## RedRumy3

Cool going to order now and run to bank tomorrow







Thanks!
Ordered it. $247.74 after tax :X but







Credit Card has 247 which is why I need to run to bank and pay of the rest of the balance :X


PhantomGamers said:


> they charge before it ships


----------



## bigmook

Yes I don't have to keep checking the Verizon website because I can just look at my bank account and know when it ships.

from my brain via big stupid thumbs


----------



## NBAJ2K

jdubau55 said:


> It will def. have better battery life. That's a given comparing the chipsets in both phones. That's about all I care about. I know there will be plenty of ROM support as well. With boat loads of these hitting users there will be plenty of devs wanting to get onboard. Plus is should be unlock knowing Samsungs track record. It won't get updates pushed as fast as the Nexus, but that's where devs come in again. With their help you will get Jelly Bean way before most all other phones.


I see Root is already available for all other variants besides Verizon. I'm new to Verizon (switched from Sprint). Does it normally take longer to root Verizon phones as I've heard they are a pain when it comes to that.

-J

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lu270bro

I think it depends more on device manufacturer than anything else. Correct me if I'm wrong anyone. Root is still obtainable w/ a locked and encrypted bootloader ala Motofail, but much easier it seems when it's unlocked, or locked w/o encryption. Samsung seems really dev friendly and it wouldn't surprise me if FULL customization is ready within 24 hrs after release, if not sooner. I wouldn't worry too much about root on Sammy phones regardless of carrier... Every Sammy android phone that I know of has the ability of full customization, aka rom AND kernel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yoyoche

Verizon now shows my pre order to ship:


* Order Status*


* Here is the status of your Pre-order:*



We received your order and it is in process.
*Expected Ship Date: *07/09/2012​


----------



## hotelmrrsn

updated order status now showing a ship date.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PhantomGamers

hotelmrrsn said:


> View attachment 27040
> 
> 
> updated order status now showing a ship date.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Mine too! YES!!!!!!!


----------



## dvader

they still ship the 9/10/11th
so what's changed? (why are you excited?)


----------



## PhantomGamers

way to be a buzz kill


----------



## dvader

lol i'm the last guy to wanna kill anyones buzz.. i just want to make sure i'm not missing anything.. if there's something to be excited about, i want to be excited too


----------



## PhantomGamers

well something was updated on their side, at least something happens.
any progress is enough to make me excited :V


----------



## pchoi94

just preordered 2 from vzw. one thing of note: if you're in California they will charge you tax on the unsubsidized amount, which brings the total to a whopping 70+ bucks more than most other states. i actually live in Colorado but am staying in CA for a while visiting family. I might have them ship it to a friend in CO and just wait till I get back there to play with it... =( still, excited!


----------



## psycho_asylum

PhantomGamers said:


> Mine too! YES!!!!!!!


Mine has said that since the day after I preordered it....


----------



## PhantomGamers

psycho_asylum said:


> Mine has said that since the day after I preordered it....


did you preorder it yesterday?


----------



## v36sedan

Will the vzw model have a noise cancelling mic?


----------



## PhantomGamers

v36sedan said:


> Will the vzw model have a noise cancelling mic?


i can't see why that aspect would be any different than the other models.


----------



## v36sedan

K


----------



## jdubau55

The expected ship date is huge. Last I checked mine said something like not available at this time or something like that.


----------



## PhantomGamers

lu270bro said:


> I think it depends more on device manufacturer than anything else. Correct me if I'm wrong anyone. Root is still obtainable w/ a locked and encrypted bootloader ala Motofail, but much easier it seems when it's unlocked, or locked w/o encryption. Samsung seems really dev friendly and it wouldn't surprise me if FULL customization is ready within 24 hrs after release, if not sooner. I wouldn't worry too much about root on Sammy phones regardless of carrier... Every Sammy android phone that I know of has the ability of full customization, aka rom AND kernel.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


i do believe how it works is if you have an unlocked bootloader you can just flash a system image to obtain root access but with a locked bootloader you actually have to find an exploit in order to get it.


----------



## NYY2SMP

Has anyone pre-order by getting there contract renewal moved up because mine is 8/24 and I want to keep unlimited?


----------



## romyg

PhantomGamers - glad to see you on this forum. I used your infamous Droid 2 cm7 build from 2-14 for months, and now on to the SGS3!


----------



## PhantomGamers

romyg said:


> PhantomGamers - glad to see you on this forum. I used your infamous Droid 2 cm7 build from 2-14 for months, and now on to the SGS3!


well i didn't do any real development, apart from JBM, on the droid 2/g/x.
i plan on doing A LOT more with the S3 once I use it for a week or so at stock to make sure the device is fully functional.


----------



## mapatton82

NYY2SMP said:


> Has anyone pre-order by getting there contract renewal moved up because mine is 8/24 and I want to keep unlimited?


My upgrade data was 8/14 and they let me upgrade early yesterday and keep unlimited data. You would need to call them, I don't think the stores can give you an early upgrade.


----------



## NYY2SMP

mapatton82 said:


> My upgrade data was 8/14 and they let me upgrade early yesterday and keep unlimited data. You would need to call them, I don't think the stores can give you an early upgrade.


Yea I went in yesterday and the guy at the door told me they don't even do pre-orders in store. I'm going to try to call since today is the last day, fingers crossed.


----------



## mapatton82

NYY2SMP said:


> Yea I went in yesterday and the guy at the door told me they don't even do pre-orders in store. I'm going to try to call since today is the last day, fingers crossed.


Keep this in mind I call a week ago and they told me July 1st was the earliest but when I called yesterday the guy said I could it then. So if they tell you the same maybe try calling again and talk to someone else.


----------



## PhantomGamers

Anyone have inside information on how Verizon plans on handling shipping?
Do they plan to ship ON the date specified (e.g the 9th) or do they plan to ship beforehand?

I doubt any of you guys know but I figured I would ask anyway, just in case.


----------



## NYY2SMP

mapatton82 said:


> Keep this in mind I call a week ago and they told me July 1st was the earliest but when I called yesterday the guy said I could it then. So if they tell you the same maybe try calling again and talk to someone else.


I just had to talk to a supervisor and I got the renewal advanced.


----------



## mg386

PhantomGamers said:


> Anyone have inside information on how Verizon plans on handling shipping?
> Do they plan to ship ON the date specified (e.g the 9th) or do they plan to ship beforehand?
> 
> I doubt any of you guys know but I figured I would ask anyway, just in case.


I pre ordered yesterday and I was told they ship before launch day so that the device is supposed to be on your doorstep the day of official launch.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mapatton82

mg386 said:


> I pre ordered yesterday and I was told they ship before launch day so that the device is supposed to be on your doorstep the day of official launch.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


When is the Official launch date? When I pre-ordered the other day the email I received stated that it would ship on the 11th.


----------



## dvader

well supply issues aside we should should all have our phones in less than 2 weeks!


----------



## PhantomGamers

mapatton82 said:


> When is the Official launch date? When I pre-ordered the other day the email I received stated that it would ship on the 11th.


The official launch date is the 11th right now.
Hopefully I'll be getting it the 9th. Maybe I'll get it earlier!


----------



## Curley

I checked my order and it listed a ship date of 7/9, before, it said, in process.


----------



## BeansTown106

easiest way for u to know when ur phone is shipping is when u see the $$ come out of ur account.. ive been peeking the status of the preorder and my credit card for weeks lol.. 12 more days worst case scenario..


----------



## PhantomGamers

i think us 7/9 folks have a good chance of getting it the 6th even, if they do ship it in order to get it to you on the 9th.


----------



## tgpms

PhantomGamers said:


> i think us 7/9 folks have a good chance of getting it the 6th even, if they do ship it in order to get it to you on the 9th.


The 9th is the ship date, not the delivery date.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers

tgpms said:


> I pre ordered yesterday and I was told they ship before launch day so that the device is supposed to be on your doorstep the day of official launch.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


not positive if official launch = 9th or 11th

i'd imagine the official launch date is when it'll be in stores (as i said before), but specifically for preorders it would be 9th/10th too.
i guess this depends on how verizon defines it


----------



## kameleongt

BeansTown106 said:


> easiest way for u to know when ur phone is shipping is when u see the $$ come out of ur account.. ive been peeking the status of the preorder and my credit card for weeks lol.. 12 more days worst case scenario..


This is how I've been checking

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers

well if anyone sees the money taken out let us know.
i'll do the same when i see it.


----------



## Dbow32

I ordered mine on the 27th. The confirmation email said this
"Thank you for your order. It is being processed and you will receive notification once it has shipped."
So there is no need to watch your CC to see if it goes through... you will get an email stating that it went through. 

Can't wait! I want to root the day I get it so I can use free wifi hot spot


----------



## PhantomGamers

Dbow32 said:


> I ordered mine on the 27th. The confirmation email said this
> "Thank you for your order. It is being processed and you will receive notification once it has shipped."
> So there is no need to watch your CC to see if it goes through... you will get an email stating that it went through.
> 
> Can't wait! I want to root the day I get it so I can use free wifi hot spot


I didn't notice that before but you are 100% correct!
Thanks


----------



## WBMc36

Checked my status today, ordered a white 16gb on June 6th, officially my ship date when I check the order status is July 9, 2012. I don't expect it earlier than that.


----------



## mapatton82

WBMc36 said:


> Checked my status today, ordered a white 16gb on June 6th, officially my ship date when I check the order status is July 9, 2012. I don't expect it earlier than that.


I talked to a VZW rep and they said that it would ship out on that day and their shipping would be 2 day mail. Luckily for you, your order was placed earlier, the later the preorder date the later the ship date will be.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dvader

on the email i got it has a check your status link. but when i click on it i get this msg
*[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]We do not have a record of Order Number xxxxx [/background]​*
*[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]is that because i pre-ordered?[/background]​*


----------



## myredfast

dvader said:


> on the email i got it has a check your status link. but when i click on it i get this msg
> *[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]We do not have a record of Order Number xxxxx [/background]​*
> *[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]is that because i pre-ordered?[/background]​*


I believe you have to input the pre-order confirmation number and not the actual order number. At least on my order that's what I have to do.


----------



## t_rob76

myredfast said:


> I believe you have to input the pre-order confirmation number and not the actual order number. At least on my order that's what I have to do.


Yes, this is what i had to do as well


----------



## dvader

That worked. thanks


----------



## joemagistro

mapatton82 said:


> I talked to a VZW rep and they said that it would ship out on that day and their shipping would be 2 day mail. Luckily for you, your order was placed earlier, the later the preorder date the later the ship date will be.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


yepp i preordered june 6th, and my expected is on the 9th as well..... however... how can i stop the shipment and change it to next day air instead of 2 day???


----------



## mapatton82

joemagistro said:


> yepp i preordered june 6th, and my expected is on the 9th as well..... however... how can i stop the shipment and change it to next day air instead of 2 day???


You would probably need to contact VZW about that. But I have a feeling they would cancel you order and reprocess it which would make you ship date around July 12 or later. I would just stick with the 2 day shipping at this point!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## myredfast

Does anybody know if Apple was able to squeeze in the s3 with the gnex preliminary injunction order, would that affect the pre-ordered s3 through verizon? And how early would a preliminary injunction happen if it were to happen?


----------



## tgpms

myredfast said:


> Does anybody know if Apple was able to squeeze in the s3 with the gnex preliminary injunction order, would that affect the pre-ordered s3 through verizon? And how early would a preliminary injunction happen if it were to happen?


No. Yes. Immediately. More information available through Google.com.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## myredfast

tgpms said:


> No. Yes. Immediately. More information available through Google.com.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


That was only a two part question, maybe I should have worded it a little better. Thanks for the google suggestion~


----------



## BeansTown106

8-9-10 days.. leftt hurry up verizon!!


----------



## KevTN

Amen Beans!!!!


----------



## joemagistro

AHHHHH shipdate=july 9th.... in my hands july 11th!! cant wait!


----------



## wellsey1126

Verizon rep told me that my date is july 11th. That it will be in my hands on that day.. I hope thats true. 10 more days

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redstar427

mikecico said:


> I'm thinking of pre-ordering an SIII on VZW to keep my unlimited data. However, the main reason for doing it now is so I can root it and use Wireless Tether for free.
> 
> Will it be possible to do this on the SIII? I know root has been achieved, but I'm wondering how difficult it will be to get the tethering going on it. On my DX that I currently have I had to flash a different ROM to get Wireless Tether to work properly, but I think the DX is notoriously difficult to mod.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


In most cases, the only part needed is root, and a new rom is not needed.
I am new to Verizon and don't have unlimited data, but the hotspot feature is included in my plan. 
(However, my Galaxy Nexus is unlocked and rooted, but I have stock 4.1 Jelly Bean on it.)


----------



## neyenlives

wellsey1126 said:


> Verizon rep told me that my date is july 11th. That it will be in my hands on that day.. I hope thats true. 10 more days
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Use this link

enter the longest order confirmation number in the confirmation email you got

then enter the last name on the account in ALL CAPS

[background=rgb(235, 231, 229)]the shipping date will be displayed there, it will also give you the ability to change your payment method if you so choose[/background]


----------



## wellsey1126

July 11th... DAMN IT lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neyenlives

well if it's any consolation, there are STILL some ATT customers who preordered who STILL don't have theirs yet and they originally had a much earlier June 21st date I think......I would much rather get what I am told than to be strung along and then have to watch people walk into a store and buy a ATT SGSIII off the shelf while sitting waiting for a preorder.....


----------



## BeansTown106

this damn phone needs to come.. one week for me.. anxiously waiting sick of the droid x lmao

edit: verizon y u no just take my money and shipppppppppp lmao


----------



## myredfast

So, the official launch day of the s3 is on july 10th. This means that some of the pre-orders, if not all, will be received after people can just go get it at the verizon store! Unless "ship by" is the actual delivery day, then only some will get it after. I know its only a couple days, but still.

Charge Eclipsed 2.0 w/PBJ Ext4


----------



## PhantomGamers

http://www.droid-lif...arly-as-july-5/

Hopefully we get it earlier!
Maybe the ship by date IS supposed to be the delivery day?
That would mean the phones would ship July 7th, 8th and 9th.


----------



## wellsey1126

PhantomGamers said:


> http://www.droid-lif...arly-as-july-5/
> 
> Hopefully we get it earlier!
> Maybe the ship by date IS supposed to be the delivery day?
> That would mean the phones would ship July 7th, 8th and 9th.


Thats what the verizon rep told me

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro

oh man wtf was the point of preordering this thing on the first damn day it was available for preorder and people in stores will have it first... thats not right!


----------



## PhantomGamers

Some people are saying the phone shipped for them already.
Anyone here get an email or bank charge?

I didn't get an email, my order status didn't change and I'm checking with the bank now.


----------



## scorpdragon

I just got a shipping confirmation for Friday delivery! I preordered as soon as their site started accepting them. Heh

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers

scorpdragon said:


> I just got a shipping confirmation for Friday delivery! I preordered as soon as their site started accepting them. Heh
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Define just? Did they send all of the emails out in a batch or are they still working on it?
I suppose they are shipping in the order they received the purchases.
My order went through the 13th


----------



## scorpdragon

Just as in not even 5 mins before my post vzwmail sent me the FedEx number. Figured I'd see if anybody else got one as well.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers

That means they are still sending them out, as the first posts I see are from about an hour ago.
Still hope for me yet!


----------



## joemagistro

i preordered mine on the evening of june 6th, the first day.... lets hope i get an email too!!


----------



## jhssal

My SGS3 is expected to be delivered on July 5th...


----------



## joemagistro

jhssal said:


> My SGS3 is expected to be delivered on July 5th...


when did you preorder it?


----------



## Who_Dey_Beanie

Shipment confirmed. Ordered the first day available.


----------



## joemagistro

Who_Dey_Beanie said:


> Shipment confirmed. Ordered the first day available.


how long ago were you notified>??


----------



## srs731

This sucks, my ship date is the 11. Knew i should have pre ordered it right away. That stupid I get it after it comes in stores.


----------



## dansan

I preordered one for my brother on the 27th. Got the email confirmation and of course was still able to select unlimited data. He used his debit card and still hasn't been charged for it. Only weird thing, the website still shows he has an upgrade ready. Will update when I get more info


----------



## BeansTown106

I DONT GET WHATS SO HARD ABOUT JUST SHIPPING A SHITON OF THESE PHONES AT ONCE LOL


----------



## joemagistro

dansan said:


> I preordered one for my brother on the 27th. Got the email confirmation and of course was still able to select unlimited data. He used his debit card and still hasn't been charged for it. Only weird thing, the website still shows he has an upgrade ready. Will update when I get more info


the upgrade technically isnt complete until he gets the phone.. thats why.. mine says the same thing


----------



## jhssal

joemagistro said:


> when did you preorder it?


I did on June 6 around 8 am...

Now my verizon page shows that discounted upgrade is available on March 3, 2014... lol...


----------



## joemagistro

holy hell walking through the sprint store was the worst thing i could have ever done towards my impatience... holy fn christ i want this damn thing NOW!!!... its also HUGEEE lol


----------



## myredfast

joemagistro said:


> holy hell walking through the sprint store was the worst thing i could have ever done towards my impatience... holy fn christ i want this damn thing NOW!!!... its also HUGEEE lol


Haha! Thanks for the heads up! I was actually going to do that, now i'm thinking not!!


----------



## oddball

Strange update for my phone. Verizon charged my card today for the phone, I was supposed to have it ship by the 9th but now when I check the order site it says it will ship on the 11th. The ship date moved back after they charged me. Oh well if I don't get an email saying my phone has shipped soon I will be calling them for an update in a day or so


----------



## joemagistro

ok since verizon seriously screwed me bigtime.. i preordered my phone on the first damn day... and now it looks like ill get it sooner just by going to the store tuesday and picking it up.... thank you verizon!


----------



## BeansTown106

i would


joemagistro said:


> ok since verizon seriously screwed me bigtime.. i preordered my phone on the first damn day... and now it looks like ill get it sooner just by going to the store tuesday and picking it up.... thank you verizon!


i wouldnt stress i bet all the preorders get shipped out within the next couple days excluding tomorrow


----------



## joemagistro

BeansTown106 said:


> i wouldi wouldnt stress i bet all the preorders get shipped out within the next couple days excluding tomorrow


my preorder got cancelled on me.. i ordered it the first day!!! soo is it worth preordering again?? or going to the store on tuesday???


----------



## bigmook

from my brain via big stupid thumbs

I told you I would let you guys know when the money came out of my account so just letting you guys know. I think I may see this phone by Friday.


----------



## myredfast

Just a heads up! http://forums.androidcentral.com/verizon-galaxy-s-iii/186151-your-order-hold.html


----------



## kameleongt

Man I hope I get this before its released or I'll be making g some calls to Verizon and have me ready for picking one up. I did have a preorderes ga3 from att for a couple days though. I ended up flipping the phone and made a quick 100$ on it. My shipment info is at shipping 7-10. So far. I will most likely stay on my nexus till root/ and jellybean are available for gs3

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro

guys do i have a good shot going to the store first thing tues morning?


----------



## PhantomGamers

joemagistro said:


> guys do i have a good shot going to the store first thing tues morning?


Pretty sure stores won't sell it until Thursday, but if it's not a hassle to get to the store it's worth a shot.
I'm probably not going to get my phone until Monday, I didn't get a shipping email yet and since today is the fourth of July I probably won't get it until tomorrow if I'm lucky.


----------



## 00negative

PhantomGamers said:


> Pretty sure stores won't sell it until Thursday, but if it's not a hassle to get to the store it's worth a shot.
> I'm probably not going to get my phone until Monday, I didn't get a shipping email yet and since today is the fourth of July I probably won't get it until tomorrow if I'm lucky.


They already said at least the 16gb will be available in stores the 10th


----------



## joemagistro

man did i get screwed..... what do you guys suggest i do here??

Preordered june 6th..... on june 10th, i changed the assumption of liability on the account from my moms name to me.... they changed the whole account number.... they ASSURED me that my order will still go through since its still open and i still have that same phone number..... last night they were gonna process it and ship it, but i got an error in the order... i called customer service and they cant find out wtf the error is about.... soo they opened an investigation report up and someone will call me thursday or friday... you have no idea how heated i am and i feel as if i at LEAST deserve for it to ship out the very day they call me on thursday.. i should NOT have to lose my place in line and start a new preorder... this isnt right whatsoever...... now if they try to tell me they are gonna ship it out next week, what should i do??? i am NOT gonna order this phone if i can get it in stores next tuesday....... they should deffinately compensate me here and get this phone out asap.... oh and if they try and tell me that i need to go to a share everything or tiered data plan, i am gonna raise hell because i preordered this on the 6th!!!! AHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im so madd

edit... the reason for error is that that account is closed!


----------



## PhantomGamers

If I were you, and it's realistic cost-wise, I would buy the phone full retail price and go with T-Mobile's prepaid plan.

Verizon wound up screwing me over too, but not nearly as bad as they appeared to have screwed you.
Whenever a Verizon rep "assures" me of something, it's usually bullshit.

I hope you get it sorted out though.
Hopefully by next week we all have our S3s!



00negative said:


> They already said at least the 16gb will be available in stores the 10th


Ah, well that's good then. I wasn't aware.


----------



## joemagistro

PhantomGamers said:


> If I were you, and it's realistic cost-wise, I would buy the phone full retail price and go with T-Mobile's prepaid plan.
> 
> Verizon wound up screwing me over too, but not nearly as bad as they appeared to have screwed you.
> Whenever a Verizon rep "assures" me of something, it's usually bullshit.
> 
> I hope you get it sorted out though.
> Hopefully by next week we all have our S3s!
> 
> Ah, well that's good then. I wasn't aware.


well heres another thing.... im using another lines upgrade and swapping it on my line with the unlimited data.. soo even if they make the upgrade to a tiered data, cant i do that, drop the data and just put the phone on my line??


----------



## dansan

i hope i get an email soon or something. either that or keep an eye out for when the card gets charged because going onto verizons website and checking the order status does jack. says theres no record of the order even though i've got a confirmation email with all the info needed.


----------



## psycho_asylum

I now have a pending charge on my credit card. No updates from Verizon yet.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## PhantomGamers

psycho_asylum said:


> I now have a pending charge on my credit card. No updates from Verizon yet.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


And when did you preorder?


----------



## BeansTown106

psycho_asylum said:


> I now have a pending charge on my credit card. No updates from Verizon yet.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


when did u order?


----------



## PhantomGamers

BeansTown106 said:


> when did u order?


when did you order?


----------



## BeansTown106

PhantomGamers said:


> when did you order?


i ordered the 14th







and no activity on card yet


----------



## PhantomGamers

BeansTown106 said:


> i ordered the 14th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and no activity on card yet


ah i ordered the 13th...
i expect us to get it like... the last. lol


----------



## lynsey

Just got a message that my white 32gb s3 just shipped. I ordered the night of the 6th.


----------



## BeansTown106

PhantomGamers said:


> ah i ordered the 13th...
> i expect us to get it like... the last. lol


id expect it to ship out thursday or friday meaning we might have friday or saturday.. worst case we'll just get it on tuesday but that sucks lol

you gotta think a shit ton of ppl ordered on the 6th and then a bunch of us stragglers in the cpl weeks past that so once we see ppl getting shipping notifications past the 6th well be soon


----------



## joemagistro

guys due to verizon fuckingg me over royally.... i had to preorder it righttt now.... it says estimated ship date on the 11th.. do i have ANY chance whatsoever to beat that date getting shipping??? my only option is to see if the store gets it faster on the 10th and cancel the preorder when im at the store... do i have any shot of it going out thurs or friday???


----------



## PhantomGamers

joemagistro said:


> id expect it to ship out thursday or friday meaning we might have friday or saturday.. worst case we'll just get it on tuesday but that sucks lol
> 
> you gotta think a shit ton of ppl ordered on the 6th and then a bunch of us stragglers in the cpl weeks past that so once we see ppl getting shipping notifications past the 6th well be soon


I thought FedEx didn't ship on Saturdays though?
I would say Friday or Monday...
If it ships Thursday I do have a good chance of getting it Friday though, when I purchased my Droid 2 I received it overnight.


----------



## ibrahima

BeansTown106 said:


> id expect it to ship out thursday or friday meaning we might have friday or saturday.. worst case we'll just get it on tuesday but that sucks lol
> 
> you gotta think a shit ton of ppl ordered on the 6th and then a bunch of us stragglers in the cpl weeks past that so once we see ppl getting shipping notifications past the 6th well be soon


I really hope that's the case as I preordered on 6/26... I guess I was holding out hope for it to hit in stores before 6/28 randomly. But regardless I'll probably still be one of the last to get it.


----------



## bigmook

Just got my confirmation Emmalee this morning tracked it and it should be here by Friday.

from my brain via big stupid thumbs


----------



## PhantomGamers

bigmook said:


> Just got my confirmation Emmalee this morning tracked it and it should be here by Friday.
> 
> from my brain via big stupid thumbs


Really? This morning? I'm shocked they processed any orders today... When did you order again?


----------



## Ch2cl2

To those getting phones by Friday, are y'all getting the white or blue version?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## PhantomGamers

Ch2cl2 said:


> To those getting phones by Friday, are y'all getting the white or blue version?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Good question, it seems like most of them are getting the WHITE version. This could be why I didn't get an email yet.


----------



## bigmook

White, and I was surprised as well. Ordered the 10th. Money came out of my account yesterday and it is in Pa. Now.

from my brain via big stupid thumbs


----------



## PhantomGamers

Did anyone who ordered a blue's phone ship?


----------



## BeansTown106

PhantomGamers said:


> Did anyone who ordered a blue's phone ship?


some of the first ppl who saw them shipping on droidforum were getting blue ones so if he ^ is right we should hopefully have an email/confirmation $ taken out tomorrow and ill be stoked


----------



## scorpdragon

I ordered the 32GB blue. Tracking still says Friday but it's in my local sort facility so maybe tomorrow!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ImaComputa

Really tempting to just drop verizons bullshit and go to monthly t-mobile.


----------



## PhantomGamers

ImaComputa said:


> Really tempting to just drop verizons bullshit and go to monthly t-mobile.


I definitely will if anything happens with my unlimited data.


----------



## MadWicket

I ordered the 32gb blue as well the first day I haven't seen any email or pending charge. I have Amex as my credit card.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers

MadWicket said:


> I ordered the 32gb blue as well the first day I haven't seen any email or pending charge. I have Amex as my credit card.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I really have no idea what order they are doing this in then... I guess they have a whole team of people just flipping coins. XD


----------



## joemagistro

man do i hate you all getting them early!! i dont even know when im gonna see mine!


----------



## kameleongt

I just wish all that preordered could receive it by latest day of release or day prior. I only preordered or even ordered this because I wanted one more upgrade with unlimited data

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_asylum

PhantomGamers said:


> And when did you preorder?


I preordered on June 6 at about 7am eastern. The order page now shows shipping by 9th with a blank tracking number . Also, I forgot to mention earlier but it's the blue 32gb.


----------



## E Sini

I'm still waiting on my confirmation. I swear they wait till everyone else gets there's before they process employee accounts! Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jlinn75

I got an email and checked the tracking # from fedex... estimated delivery is July 9th for me.. I preordered blue 32GB


----------



## codelinx

I am on employee accounts and im getting mine soon its on the delivery truck ..... check your email... you might have a tracking #, though i dont know what day you ordered... i ordered mine on 6/11 i think....


----------



## bludevil35

jlinn75 said:


> I got an email and checked the tracking # from fedex... estimated delivery is July 9th for me.. I preordered blue 32GB


when did you order?


----------



## E Sini

codelinx said:


> I am on employee accounts and im getting mine soon its on the delivery truck ..... check your email... you might have a tracking #, though i dont know what day you ordered... i ordered mine on 6/11 i think....


Ordered mine within 15 min of the availability... I haven't gotten an email yet though..
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers

I still didn't get any email... :|
How about you, BeansTown?


----------



## psycho_asylum

Mine just shipped. Got the email about a half hour ago, scheduled to be delivered tomorrow, overnight from Memphis.

I mentioned it earlier but I ordered a 32GB blue at about 6:30am eastern on 6/6.


----------



## viper8u2

Some folks have received theirs and activated, http://forums.androidcentral.com/verizon-galaxy-s-iii/186576-shes-my-hands.html#anb


----------



## scorpdragon

Tracking says package not due for delivery so I guess tomorrow it is....

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeansTown106

PhantomGamers said:


> I still didn't get any email... :|
> How about you, BeansTown?


no email, no activity on bank this sucks


----------



## PhantomGamers

BeansTown106 said:


> no email, no activity on bank this sucks


at least we're together on this though


----------



## BeansTown106

PhantomGamers said:


> at least we're together on this though


agreed lol! i bet when one of us gets something the other will be shortly behind or at the same time hopefully.. well its still early in the day no? lol, trying to be optimistic about this


----------



## PhantomGamers

BeansTown106 said:


> agreed lol! i bet when one of us gets something the other will be shortly behind or at the same time hopefully.. well its still early in the day no? lol, trying to be optimistic about this


i suppose that depends on what time zone Verizon's warehouse is in.


----------



## BeansTown106

PhantomGamers said:


> i suppose that depends on what time zone Verizon's warehouse is in.


 well its 5'oclock here time to drink a beer and throw the middle finger at verizon! fukin a lol!


----------



## PhantomGamers

BeansTown106 said:


> well its 5'oclock here time to drink a beer and throw the middle finger at verizon! fukin a lol!


yeah we're in the same time zone.
bastards man


----------



## falkor164

Sucks to hear you guys not getting 'em. I got mine and I'm not gloating, just letting you know its worth the wait.


----------



## PhantomGamers

falkor164 said:


> just letting you know its worth the wait.


----------



## BeansTown106

falkor164 said:


>


LMFAO


----------



## monkeystomp

Haha at that baby that's how I feel with everyone getting their phones already.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ch2cl2

Just got charged, shipping info is blank though. 
About how long before y'all that had it blank did it fill? I keep checking this like crazy since I'm out of work now

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## hunterwrot

Just got charged who hooo! No email yet.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers

still nothing here








no email/charge


----------



## PhantomGamers

My order status updated, but the tracking number is blank and it says 7/9 (which will probably be the correct date anyway).
At least something changed though!










*EDIT: And there's a pending charge.*


----------



## jhssal

Seriously... I got mine today and my card wasn't even charged yet... LOL


----------



## yoyoche

Got charged. No email yet. Ordered on 6-12 blue 32gb. Case is already here


----------



## viper8u2

well I just got my shipped email from VZW at 5:45pm Central.

There is a tracking number for Fedex for standard overnight lol, I was expecting it to arrive July 9th so I had it shipped to my office, I am off the rest of the week. guess I will make the trip in

Just looked and my CC was not charged yet either. For the record, I ordered the Pebble Blue 32gb on VZW website June 13th


----------



## BeansTown106

PhantomGamers said:


> still nothing here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no email/charge


u suuck i want a notification/charge







just looked at email, order status and bank and nothing..


----------



## PhantomGamers

BeansTown106 said:


> Got charged. No email yet. Ordered on 6-12 blue 32gb. Case is already here


I just ordered a case from them myself.
I got the clear one as I'd like to maintain that blue color.


----------



## Morphinity

I'm pretty sure I was charged when I pre-ordered it in the store...









I'm quite confused.


----------



## yoyoche

PhantomGamers said:


> I just ordered a case from them myself.
> I got the clear one as I'd like to maintain that blue color.


This one:


----------



## PhantomGamers

yoyoche said:


> This one:


Indeed! I'll be honest, I think I'd rather have it without the android dude, but hopefully I'll grow to love Andy.


----------



## kast

shipped arrival of 7/9 and got my pending charge now. was hoping for overnight, but at least it's a couple days before the 7/11 that I was told it would be


----------



## MadWicket

So just got an email with tracking number. Weird as it is going to be overnight and I did not pay extra for that. I ordered on the first day and have the blue 32. So it is coming in tomorrow at 3.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wellsey1126

I was hoping to get something. But i have nothing. DAMM YOU VERIZON THE ONE TIME I WANT U TO TAKE MY MONEY

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## grin0048

viper8u2 said:


> well I just got my shipped email from VZW at 5:45pm Central.
> 
> There is a tracking number for Fedex for standard overnight lol, I was expecting it to arrive July 9th so I had it shipped to my office, I am off the rest of the week. guess I will make the trip in
> 
> Just looked and my CC was not charged yet either. For the record, I ordered the Pebble Blue 32gb on VZW website June 13th


Up until the last few hours it has seemed that it was the people who ordered on the first couple days who were getting overnight shipping. It would seem now that's it's merely more luck-of-the-draw randomness from Verizon--much like the $100 discounts that were given to many for no apparent reason. Go F yourself Verizon..


----------



## cadams122593

Just got my email. Said it would be delivered on July 6 by 3 pm. So pumpeddddd

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bwhite757

Got an email today with tracking info. Shipped overnight and should have it tomorrow hopefully. There was a big problem as VZW shipped it to the wrong city but correct street address. They shipped it to my company's city!!! But all should be good as VZW did an in transit delivery change. We're still in the same delivery route with FedEx so it shouldn't be too much of an issue. Now I just hope they come before I have to go into work at 2.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers

Good to know there's still a chance for me then, I'm awaiting the email.
At this point though I don't expect to get it before the 9th.


----------



## jlinn75

My phone must be on the slow truck.. Im in SC not sure why its coming out of PA instead of Memphis..
.[background=rgb(230, 230, 230)]Jul 5, 2012 4:00 PM[/background]​[background=rgb(230, 230, 230)]

*
Left FedEx origin facility*​COATESVILLE, PA​[/background][background=rgb(242, 242, 242)]

Jul 5, 2012 12:08 PM​Picked up​WEST CHESTER, PA​[/background][background=rgb(230, 230, 230)]

Jul 5, 2012 3:21 AM​Shipment information sent to FedEx​[/background]


----------



## 00negative

That is a slow truck.

I just got an order processing email from Verizon haven't seen anyone mention that?? Said I would get another email when shipped. And no charge yet.


----------



## PhantomGamers

You were supposed to get that email when you placed the order...


----------



## 00negative

I got an order confirmation the day I placed the order with the phone, cost, and plan details.

This one says its processing and can take up to 3 days and that I will get another email when it ships but doesn't show really any other details.


----------



## PhantomGamers

And this email is from Verizon too? Not from your bank or something? 
I've never received one of these....


----------



## 00negative

Yeah from same VZWMail address as the other one. Don't feel bad it still says my ship date is 7/11 when I check. I ordered 6/14. 32gb wht


----------



## holden45

Got my shipment notice this morning. Order blue 16gb on 6/8. In PA supposedly but estimated delivery is the 10th, I live in Maine too.


----------



## PhantomGamers

00negative said:


> Yeah from same VZWMail address as the other one. Don't feel bad it still says my ship date is 7/11 when I check. I ordered 6/14. 32gb wht


Why would I feel bad? I'm further into the process than you are XD


----------



## 00negative

PhantomGamers said:


> Why would I feel bad? I'm further into the process than you are XD


Let me call Verizon and see what I can do to expedite this processing crap


----------



## PhantomGamers

00negative said:


> Let me call Verizon and see what I can do to expedite this processing crap


then get overnight saturday shipping and troll me.


----------



## BeansTown106

i got an on hold message and says shipping for the 11th now! wtf


----------



## BeansTown106

shipped!! overnight shipping but cause fedex is gay they dont include saturdays for overnight so itll be here monday by 3pm


----------



## johndoe86x

Mine is in transit right now! Says it will arrive on Monday!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mapatton82

At lease you guys have heard something, I haven't seen anything. They will probably ship it sometime next month for all I know!!


----------



## kameleongt

.y order is in processing, money is pending not out of my account but on hold. Ordered on the 16th blue 16gb used mastercard debit. Let's see when delivery is scheduled for hopefully Monday.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ecko33

Ordered blue 16gb on 12 Jun, card charged last night, shipping email recieved this morning, shipping from West Chester, PA to AZ arriving 10 Jul. How do you get overnight shipping? I called vz to switch it cuz I'm going to be out of town for 2 weeks for work, but they won't do it even though FedEx said they could.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

BeansTown106 said:


> i got an on hold message and says shipping for the 11th now! wtf


Same!!!!! FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## E Sini

Tons in my one store waiting... and mine is still in the mail damn it!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dansan

you guys are lucky. all i got was an order confirmation the day i purchased it. the order number doesnt even work when i try to check it on their website. im going to have to call them..

i hope they didnt fuck me over.


----------



## tgpms

dansan said:


> you guys are lucky. all i got was an order confirmation the day i purchased it. the order number doesnt even work when i try to check it on their website. im going to have to call them..


The "order number" doesn't actually work for anyone. There should be like a pre-order confirmation number in the email. Try it with that one.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro

E Sini said:


> Tons in my one store waiting... and mine is still in the mail damn it!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


soo they are inn stores already waiting to be shipped?? or do they get them first thing tuesday morning??? you wouldnt happen to be anywhere near jersey do ya?? bc then i know what store im gonna buy it from! lol


----------



## Snow02




----------



## jdubau55

Mine still shows "Picked up" from PA. Still shows delivering on the 9th though. Who knows whats going on there. At least I know it has "shipped". I still haven't seen anything about my wifes. Last I looked it showed shipping on the 11th.


----------



## dansan

tgpms said:


> The "order number" doesn't actually work for anyone. There should be like a pre-order confirmation number in the email. Try it with that one.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


oh snap, thanks for the heads up. didnt even think to check that number. shows an expected ship date of 7/11


----------



## scorpdragon

Finally arrived but I can't seem to get 4g. Guess the coverage map is wrong. Going to drive around to verify.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## E Sini

joemagistro said:


> soo they are inn stores already waiting to be shipped?? or do they get them first thing tuesday morning??? you wouldnt happen to be anywhere near jersey do ya?? bc then i know what store im gonna buy it from! lol


I'm in NJ lol. My stores zone 1... Monmouth mall, freehold, manalapan, etc. We have our stock... we just can't sell them till Tuesday morning. It blows. Lol

EDIT: for those who got it... have you tried to root? As far as I'm told and all info I have is our boot loader isn't locked... but just different software.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro

E Sini said:


> I'm in NJ lol. My stores zone 1... Monmouth mall, freehold, manalapan, etc. We have our stock... we just can't sell them till Tuesday morning. It blows. Lol
> 
> EDIT: for those who got it... have you tried to root? Is the boot loader unlocked??
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


VERIZON is the only carrier that has them on lock!! aintt that some shit!!! cannot root them... yet hopefully

but on another note.. are you working tuesday morning??? i WILL be the first person in that store to get one since vzw screwed me on my preorder!!


----------



## E Sini

joemagistro said:


> VERIZON is the only carrier that has them on lock!! aintt that some shit!!! cannot root them... yet hopefully
> 
> but on another note.. are you working tuesday morning??? i WILL be the first person in that store to get one since vzw screwed me on my preorder!!


Yea I'll be there at open! But don't stress the boot loader.. Samsung has never locked it down hardcore... DroidTh3ory said he can do it. I'm sure these hardcore developers can do it... look how hardcore Apple is... they consistently get Jail broken. These guys got this shit

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scorpdragon

4G works everywhere but my house. heh Eh I use wifi at home anyway. My wife wants to trade off her iphone now.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hunterwrot

I got my 32 GB blue today. Wow it was worth the wait from a bionic. Not ribbing in that I got it but I hope you guys get it quickly.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wellsey1126

Again my theory on the bootloader is that their is a rumor that verizon will be sending out an update to make the phone global ready. When that happens the bootloader will be unlocked... i hope

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## acras

wellsey1126 said:


> Again my theory on the bootloader is that their is a rumor that verizon will be sending out an update to make the phone global ready. When that happens the bootloader will be unlocked... i hope
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


How does the old saying go , hope in one hand and s*@! in the other and see which one fills up first ? Not trying to be rude to you in saying that , but seriously , this is Verizon were talking about . What have they done in the last several years to make you think that they will GIVE us anything ? The more likely scenario is that they will notify us about the update for global capibility and tack on a $5.99/mo. fee for it . If you accept the download , you agree to the change in terms of the contract and increased fee , if you don't , there will be NO updates coming to your device at all .

Edit: I'm really starting to look at tmobiles bring your own phone plan . $59.99/mo for unlimited everything (2gb high speed) . looking at spending $1070/year including buying an unlocked GN vs. $1595 for verizon with the s3. Not to mention I will be able to but the next nexus device whenever I want. I live in L.A. so I assume there is pretty good coverage here on TMO


----------



## wellsey1126

acras said:


> How does the old saying go , hope in one hand and s*@! in the other and see which one fills up first ? Not trying to be rude to you in saying that , but seriously , this is Verizon were talking about . What have they done in the last several years to make you think that they will GIVE us anything ? The more likely scenario is that they will notify us about the update for global capibility and tack on a $5.99/mo. fee for it . If you accept the download , you agree to the change in terms of the contract and increased fee , if you don't , there will be NO updates coming to your device at all .


1+

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 00negative

wellsey1126 said:


> Again my theory on the bootloader is that their is a rumor that verizon will be sending out an update to make the phone global ready. When that happens the bootloader will be unlocked... i hope
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


So is it a theory or an actual rumor from a reliable source?


----------



## oddball

00negative said:


> So is it a theory or an actual rumor from a reliable source?


Verizon will be sending out updates to all the LTE phones with global radios unlocking their radios "sometime this summer" (their own words). The theory is that they got smacked by the FCC for violating the rules of their block c license as the phones have the radios Verizon just didn't want them usable as they are not allowed to block the other US carrier bands the way they were with 3g phones.


----------



## ikithme

oddball said:


> Verizon will be sending out updates to all the LTE phones with global radios unlocking their radios "sometime this summer" (their own words). The theory is that they got smacked by the FCC for violating the rules of their block c license as the phones have the radios Verizon just didn't want them usable as they are not allowed to block the other US carrier bands the way they were with 3g phones.


Links to sources are always good -hint-, otherwise no one will believe what you say


----------



## oddball

ikithme said:


> Links to sources are always good -hint-, otherwise no one will believe what you say


Sorry it was late and I forgot.

http://www.extremete...ility-with-them
http://www.slashgear...hones-21229273/
http://androidcommun...-soon-20120518/
http://androidcommun...roids-20120521/
http://www.androidauthority.com/verizon-galaxy-s3-global-roaming-update-93037/


----------



## wellsey1126

Oooooo was i right? Honest question

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## acras

wellsey1126 said:


> Oooooo was i right? Honest question
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Right about the update to global capability also unlocking the bootloader? No , because neither has happened as far as I know. They have root , but the bootloader is still locked unless I've been reading it wrong . It's a step in the right direction , but not what everyone wanted , or is yelling for


----------



## wellsey1126

acras said:


> Right about the update to global capability also unlocking the bootloader? No , because neither has happened as far as I know. They have root , but the bootloader is still locked unless I've been reading it wrong . It's a step in the right direction , but not what everyone wanted , or is yelling for


Dammit it all. They took my money yesterday for the phone. The ship date is now july 10th . Was the 11th. But no shipping info
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wellsey1126

Wait. Now its not giving me a ship date. Wtf

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## acras

wellsey1126 said:


> Wait. Now its not giving me a ship date. Wtf
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


get ready to go nuts trying to figure out the tracking. fed ex tracking is slow as hell . I keep checking and it honestly seems like they are putting the devices on wagon trains to ship , it took from 6am thursday until this morning for it to show my phone got to the sorting facility in L.A. I can drive that distance in that time. So much for 2 day delivery.


----------



## Goose306

acras said:


> get ready to go nuts trying to figure out the tracking. fed ex tracking is slow as hell . I keep checking and it honestly seems like they are putting the devices on wagon trains to ship , it took from 6am thursday until this morning for it to show my phone got to the sorting facility in L.A. I can drive that distance in that time. So much for 2 day delivery.


Mine's sitting in Great Falls all weekend. Its only like 100 miles away. I'm 90% tempted just to go up and pick it up. Eh. I gotta move anyways, its probably best I don't have a toy to play with. Plus want to see where this hacking work is going before I start doing it myself, its going at a fantastic pace.

Oh, and I posted this in the root thread, but check it:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=28420449&postcount=121

They got unsecured kernel load now. Its not 100%, breaks CWM and has to be done on every reboot (so still some stuff to work out obviously) but we CAN load custom kernels, so its just a matter of getting a script or something in there on boot to fix CWM and load the kernel.

Android Community = 1 VZW = 0. Encrypted bootloader bypassed before store release.


----------



## wellsey1126

Received the tracking info. Hard to believe its going to take until tuesday for my phone to go from pa to va

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro

acras said:


> Right about the update to global capability also unlocking the bootloader? No , because neither has happened as far as I know. They have root , but the bootloader is still locked unless I've been reading it wrong . It's a step in the right direction , but not what everyone wanted , or is yelling for


root has been obtained and now they have managed to get an unsigned kernel booted up through a loophole... like you said. they are making progress.... i wouldnt be too worried


----------



## brainfire

Ordered on day 1. Due on Tuesday 
Sound about right for Northern California?


----------



## piiman

acras said:


> get ready to go nuts trying to figure out the tracking. fed ex tracking is slow as hell . I keep checking and it honestly seems like they are putting the devices on wagon trains to ship , it took from 6am thursday until this morning for it to show my phone got to the sorting facility in L.A. I can drive that distance in that time. So much for 2 day delivery.


Its 2 business days.


----------



## mav3rick478

brainfire said:


> Ordered on day 1. Due on Tuesday
> Sound about right for Northern California?


ordered June27th and ours should arrive July 10th also in Norcal. Maybe your phone and our phones are on the same truck.


----------



## kameleongt

I wonder how Verizon is doing this it seems completely out of whack with these deliveries. I ordered 14th and my money has been "processing" since Friday mid morning. I called them yesterday and basically said I didn't want to be waiting on a phone e to be shipped when I could pick it up at the store. The employee I spoke with said they would apply a 25$ credit to my account. I'll be calling them Monday and see if anything has been done and if they could have one set aside at the store if anything.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## piiman

mikecico said:


> I just ordered the blue 32G SIII today. If they screw me, I'll return it. Then I'll look for the first opportunity to jump ship.
> 
> I'm getting tired of VZW nickel and diming the shit out of us. Upgrade fee, ending unlimited plans, killing new every 2, ending 1 year upgrades.
> 
> I figure the SIII should last me a while, then I can see what other carriers are offering. Most likely I'll be looking at AT&T. Plus by then I may have more smartphones in the family.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Yeah they only give 30.00 towards a new phone now but then turn around and charge 30.00 to extend your contract if you buy a new phone ...wtf
I can't believe they charge you to be tied to a contract. Talk about a scam!


----------



## E Sini

piiman said:


> Yeah they only give 30.00 towards a new phone now but then turn around and charge 30.00 to extend your contract if you buy a new phone ...wtf
> I can't believe they charge you to be tied to a contract. Talk about a scam!


Devils advocate again... every provider charges for it lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Morphinity

My phone still hasn't shipped yet, which is kind of frustrating.

I pre-ordered on the 18th and I am supposed to get it on Tuesday. Hopefully it ships sometime tomorrow and it's in my hands for Tuesday.


----------



## mapatton82

Morphinity said:


> My phone still hasn't shipped yet, which is kind of frustrating.
> 
> I pre-ordered on the 18th and I am supposed to get it on Tuesday. Hopefully it ships sometime tomorrow and it's in my hands for Tuesday.


For some reason there processing of orders is random. i have been charged and received an email and mine should arrive on the 10th and I preordered on June 26th.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## acras

piiman said:


> Its 2 business days.


I know , Thursday and Friday were business days

Edit : I'm being a little sarcastic with that comment , BTW . However , I can drop a package at fed ex at 3pm and next day shipping will get it there , wait for it , usually before 11am the next day , less than a full 24hour day


----------



## NYY2SMP

I just got an email that said my order was on hold and that it could take up to 3 days to process it. Does this mean it is shipping or that I'm going to be waiting even longer?


----------



## joemagistro

damnn im starting to think it wasnt such a bad idea just to buy this in stores tuesday lol


----------



## oddball

It's due tomorrow by 7pm. I'm in California so it better be moving slightly faster soon

Sent from my Transformer TF101


----------



## oddball

I ordered 6/10 I keep seeing people who ordered after me post about having the phone already.

Sent from my Transformer TF101


----------



## kameleongt

acras said:


> I know , Thursday and Friday were business days
> 
> Edit : I'm being a little sarcastic with that comment , BTW . However , I can drop a package at fed ex at 3pm and next day shipping will get it there , wait for it , usually before 11am the next day , less than a full 24hour day


 Shoot I've done next day early a.m. fro. Socal usually 4pm delivery to Utah SLC early a.m. means by 8:30 if I'm not mistaken then next day is by 10-1030. Then 3. Each time a different price of course. The way these companies work it should be 2nd business day tops. I'll be giving them a call tomorrow if I do t get it FedEx in the 10th I'll ask if I can pick it up in store. Only reason I preordered was to keep unlimited so I hope to keep that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## acras

kameleongt said:


> Shoot I've done next day early a.m. fro. Socal usually 4pm delivery to Utah SLC early a.m. means by 8:30 if I'm not mistaken then next day is by 10-1030. Then 3. Each time a different price of course. The way these companies work it should be 2nd business day tops. I'll be giving them a call tomorrow if I do t get it FedEx in the 10th I'll ask if I can pick it up in store. Only reason I preordered was to keep unlimited so I hope to keep that.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


my exp. with V and fed ex is , no you can't pick up in store because the device is with the carrier . Hell , when I ordered my X it took an act of congress to get set up to pick it up at the fed ex facility , they said I had to wait for 2 failed deliveries at my house before I could go to the fed ex fac. First call to V's C.S. told me I had to follow the shippers terms. Second call got someone who knew what to do and sent an email to fed ex releasing it at the sorting facility . YMMV


----------



## kameleongt

acras said:


> my exp. with V and fed ex is , no you can't pick up in store because the device is with the carrier . Hell , when I ordered my X it took an act of congress to get set up to pick it up at the fed ex facility , they said I had to wait for 2 failed deliveries at my house before I could go to the fed ex fac. First call to V's C.S. told me I had to follow the shippers terms. Second call got someone who knew what to do and sent an email to fed ex releasing it at the sorting facility . YMMV


Oh great not exactly what I wanted to here I hope they get it sent out early tomorrow at latest.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ImaComputa

My phone came from PA but yet I had to pay tax on it. Sweet.


----------



## acras

ImaComputa said:


> My phone came from PA but yet I had to pay tax on it. Sweet.


Ima , how much tax did you have to pay ? In CA , we get to pay tax based on the full retail price , $52.50 worth of tax here.


----------



## oddball

[background=rgb(230, 230, 230)]

[background=rgb(242, 242, 242)]Jul 9, 2012 7:50 AM[/background]​[/background][background=rgb(242, 242, 242)]

At local FedEx facility​IRVINE, CA​[/background][background=rgb(230, 230, 230)]

Jul 6, 2012 3:35 PM​Departed FedEx location​NEWARK, NJ​[/background]

That's a pretty long trip for 2 day shipping


----------



## mapatton82

oddball said:


> [background=rgb(242, 242, 242)]Jul 9, 2012 7:50 AM[/background]​
> [background=rgb(242, 242, 242)]At local FedEx facility[/background]​
> [background=rgb(242, 242, 242)]IRVINE, CA[/background]​
> [background=rgb(230, 230, 230)]Jul 6, 2012 3:35 PM[/background]​
> [background=rgb(230, 230, 230)]Departed FedEx location[/background]​
> [background=rgb(230, 230, 230)]NEWARK, NJ[/background]​
> That's a pretty long trip for 2 day shipping


2-day shipping is really 2-business day shipping!


----------



## oddball

mapatton82 said:


> 2-day shipping is really 2-business day shipping!


I am fully aware of that. However it would have taken the same amount of time for ground shipping.


----------



## mapatton82

oddball said:


> I am fully aware of that. However it would have taken the same amount of time for ground shipping.


That's why I find it a waste to oder something overnight shipping on a Friday because it won't arrive till Monday. My phone was sent Standard Overnight on July 8th and it won't get to me until tomorrow!!


----------



## acras

great news , it seems that verizon screwed up on my address , instead of it going to a street address , followed with my unit number , they put my unit number, unit number , then city , state , zipcode. just got a call from fedex saying i have to call verizon to get it fixed . their c.s. is swamped right now . The fun continues


----------



## ImaComputa

acras said:


> Ima , how much tax did you have to pay ? In CA , we get to pay tax based on the full retail price , $52.50 worth of tax here.


Same. + the stupid upgrade fee it came out to damn near $300.


----------



## oddball

mapatton82 said:


> That's why I find it a waste to oder something overnight shipping on a Friday because it won't arrive till Monday. My phone was sent Standard Overnight on July 8th and it won't get to me until tomorrow!!


Verizon's shipping and fulfillment with this phone has been ridiculous. They shipped some people's phones overnight others 2 day and in a totally random order rather than based on order time and date. And 2 day shipping on "Wednesday" knowing that people wouldn't get their phones until Monday wasn't really a great choice


----------



## PhantomGamers

Does anyone have the phone already?
Can you confirm or deny that there is a giant Verizon Wireless watermark on the front of the phone?
I saw this in one of the TV Commercials for the phone but on Verizon's site they only show the watermark on the back of the phone.


----------



## oddball

PhantomGamers said:


> Does anyone have the phone already?
> Can you confirm or deny that there is a giant Verizon Wireless watermark on the front of the phone?
> I saw this in one of the TV Commercials for the phone but on Verizon's site they only show the watermark on the back of the phone.


I don't have it in my hands but the front marking was put there for the commercial ONLY. It was photochopped on there for the commercial


----------



## PhantomGamers

oddball said:


> I don't have it in my hands but the front marking was put there for the commercial ONLY. It was photochopped on there for the commercial


Good because I was worried that would be a huge eye swore.


----------



## kingdroid

Was wondering if every1 was getting email abt a 3 day processing b4 they ship out ur fone??.. I ordered it on the 06/20 I got an email saying they would b processing my order and could take three days then they would send me another email on a delivery date is tht the norm??...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers

I never got that email, but apparently a lot of people have.


----------



## mapatton82

kingdroid said:


> Was wondering if every1 was getting email abt a 3 day processing b4 they ship out ur fone??.. I ordered it on the 06/20 I got an email saying they would b processing my order and could take three days then they would send me another email on a delivery date is tht the norm??...
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


I didn't get that email and I ordered on the 26th.


----------



## kingdroid

mapatton82 said:


> I didn't get that email and I ordered on the 26th.


should i b worried this whut it says exactly.. " Your Order is on Hold

Dear Valued Customer,

Your order is scheduled to be processed. Average processing time is 3 days. You will receive a confirmation email when processing is complete and your device has shipped.

Thank You,

Verizon Wireless"

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 00negative

joemagistro said:


> damnn im starting to think it wasnt such a bad idea just to buy this in stores tuesday lol


They shoved it back to Thursday now for the stores


----------



## 00negative

kingdroid said:


> should i b worried this whut it says exactly.. " Your Order is on Hold
> 
> Dear Valued Customer,
> 
> Your order is scheduled to be processed. Average processing time is 3 days. You will receive a confirmation email when processing is complete and your device has shipped.
> 
> Thank You,
> 
> Verizon Wireless"
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


I got this message because my bank questioned the charge as fraudulent. Someone else on here got it because it sounds like they didn't have sufficient funds to cover the amount. So might check with Verizon or your bank for which one is your issue.


----------



## oddball

PhantomGamers said:


> Does anyone have the phone already?
> Can you confirm or deny that there is a giant Verizon Wireless watermark on the front of the phone?
> I saw this in one of the TV Commercials for the phone but on Verizon's site they only show the watermark on the back of the phone.


I can now confirm with having the phone in my hands that NO VERIZON marking are on the front. Oh and I got my phone ;>D


----------



## PhantomGamers

oddball said:


> I can now confirm with having the phone in my hands that NO VERIZON marking are on the front. Oh and I got my phone ;>D


Congrats! I'm waiting for the Two Day shipping to kick in, even though it's only about an hour away from me.
Can't wait until Wednesday.


----------



## kingdroid

00negative said:


> I got this message because my bank questioned the charge as fraudulent. Someone else on here got it because it sounds like they didn't have sufficient funds to cover the amount. So might check with Verizon or your bank for which one is your issue.


thanx ill check n2 tht i want my fone... Lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marcismo55

Mine is shipping overnight from Ontario, CA and should be here in Santa Barbara, CA by 3pm tomorrow. Stoked!


----------



## kameleongt

Marcismo55 said:


> Mine is shipping overnight from Ontario, CA and should be here in Santa Barbara, CA by 3pm tomorrow. Stoked!


I just got a similar email. 3pm tomorrow coming from ontario also

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingdroid

For those tht have gotten their sg3 I no this may b a stupid question but I'd rather b safe than sorry.. 2 get good battery life out of the fone how long do u charge it b4 initial use??...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## landshark

kingdroid said:


> For those tht have gotten their sg3 I no this may b a stupid question but I'd rather b safe than sorry.. 2 get good battery life out of the fone how long do u charge it b4 initial use??...
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Until it is charged to 100%. The LED notification light will stay on and be red while the phone is charging, then turn green when the battery reaches 100% charge.


----------



## smalltownbird

landshark said:


> Until it is charged to 100%. The LED notification light will stay on and be red while the phone is charging, then turn green when the battery reaches 100% charge.


You can turn the light off, it is very bright at night...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingdroid

landshark said:


> Until it is charged to 100%. The LED notification light will stay on and be red while the phone is charging, then turn green when the battery reaches 100% charge.


I've been told to leave it charging 24hrs but tht seems like 2 much rite.. I dnt wanna over charge it cuz i think I did tht wit my DROID x and my battery isn't all tht great.. Thanx 4 the help..

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

